# Likes and DIslikes Thread for 2013 Secret Reaper



## eeyore_laments (Sep 9, 2012)

Here are my likes and dislikes. Also here is my pinterest for some more ideas.... 

http://pinterest.com/eeyorelaments/halloween/


Likes:
Lanterns
Zombies
Masks
Bottles and jars
classic Universal or Hammer horror
HUGE Haunted Mansion fan
Nightmare Before Christmas
skulls
tombstones
edgar allan poe is my hero
stuff a witch might have around for my witches den
outdoor lighting
Halloween themed snowglobes
anything for my outdoor cemetery
burlap and creepy cloth

dislikes:
glitter ( get enough of it from my daughters)
clowns
spiders
anything too cutesy
blowmolds
torture stuff
remakes of perfectly fine horror films
inflatables
stuff that wont last a Washington rain storm


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Ahhh summer, the time of year for cookouts, swimming, fireworks, and carnivals. But for us......it's Secret Reaper time of year!  This is only my third year in a row participating, but I so look forward to it! A big heartfelt thank you to bethene, whom I know enjoys organizing this every year, but whom also puts a lot of time and effort into doing this for us! Not to mention, putting up with all of our drunken, hiding in the bushes, glitter bomb throwing monkey, ninja gerbil shenanigans  I think I can speak for all participants when I say, bethene, we truly appreciate everything you do for SR! We love you  

With that being said, here are my likes and dislikes:
This year, I'm having a Haunted Harvest Bonfire (party). I'll be decorating with cornstalks, bales of hay, pumpkins, gourds, mums, burlap, crows, owls, webs, scarecrow, etc. I would love some of those mini bales of hay they sell at Michael's (they may even come in various sizes, which would be cool). I could use them to decorate the buffet tables, or if my reaper is crafty, maybe he/she could come up with a way to make food labels using the bales of hay (would need about 10). But dear Reaper, if you're not crafty, don't fret, that's quite alright too  From the list above, I could use gourds, burlap, and owls (I hear Dollar Tree will be carrying owls this year). However, I do NOT need any crows or webs. If you're a flea market/yard sale kinda Reaper, you could keep an eye out for any light up jack-o-lanterns. I certainly wouldn't mind having a few of those if it means I have less pumpkins to carve! You could also keep a look out for any old lanterns and mini pitch forks. I plan on making a pumpkin head scarecrow (inspiration is on my Pinterest page, which I will provide for your stalking pleasure  ) , so again, if you're crafty and would like to try your hand at making a pumpkin head....I would love it  I'm not going for a cute scarecrow kinda look, nor am I wanting a blood-thirsty backwoods kinda scarecrow lol, but I'd like a traditional spooky haunted harvest feel. I could always use harvest/Halloween ribbons too (comes in handy when making favors and putting finishing touches on things). Oh....and orange mini lights ~ can never have enough of those! Ooooo and I need glow sticks in various colors ( I'm doing those glowing eyes in the trees). Aside from these things for my party, I'm a big fan of blow molds and vintage Beistle! I've always had a soft spot for almost anything witchy. I'm a big fan of The Walking Dead! I love Halloween coffee mugs and other things for the kitchen like dish towels and canisters. And I'd always appreciate Halloween books  Ohhh and I do plan on having some games at the party. Particularly that Minute to Winit game "Junk in the Trunk" lol, so I'd much appreciate empty tissue boxes LOL. And I would love to receive a local item from my Reaper's home area 
Here is my Pinterest board for the party. (I have other Halloween boards as well).
http://pinterest.com/missmandy1983/2013-haunted-harvest-bonfire/ 

I do not care for anything sparkly, glittery, or tinsely lol. I don't particularly like zombie babies and the pirate theme. And please, nothing of the satanic/demonic nature.....that kinda stuff truly freaks me out. The traditional devil in red with horns and a tail doesn't bother me. It's the stuff that could potentially be real that is disturbing to me. 

I think that's about it boils and ghouls! I hope it's detailed enough for my sweet Reaper


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

i love anything handmade...candles (real or pvc, if they are scented please do NOT send anything that smells remotely like vanilla- its one of those smells that makes hubby REALLY sick. other scents are fine ), tombstones, outdoor props (or indoor LOL), love glitter (im a girly witch LOL), i love anything witchy or graveyard stuff, props that move, creepy....etc... i love charlie brown halloween and dont think i have anything related to it (other than the dvd lol), apothecary jars, etc also love blow molds (dont have any) and inflatables. 

dislike gore, clowns and 'country', but I do like retro stuff (does that make sense?) I also LOATHE cutsie owls. even the realistic ones im not crazy about (im not scared of them, just sick of them being everywhere LOLOL)

what i DO NOT need - spiderwebs, creepy cloth, the door knocker things, lenticulars, dollar tree tombstones (i have a 10 year supply of all of those LOL), if you send candy, dont send much - we just don't really eat it, and hubbys diabetic....

I LOVE all of the handmade tombstones, FCG's, outdoor props so many people make on here!

one thing i need and cant get locally (this time of year) are green and red LED string lights for my cauldron. needs to be LED so it doesn't get hot (i leave them on all month- 24/7).... Also could use purple (just a strand or two, not too much)

spotlights (blue) or strobe lights are awesome - as are fog machines (dont have any of that kind of stuff)

Also, our house is down from the main neighborhood, its dark down here and we don't get many ToT - which sucks because the main part of the n'hood has tons. If you have or find or.. whatever - something for us to put at the end of the driveway to bring some attention to us, that would be great (meaning, it would have to be really BRIGHT. I did string orange lights down the driveway last year and that helped some, but would really like to have something even brighter that kids can see from a distance - so they know we're 'open' lol. The kids love inflatables, and they draw attention so maybe something along those lines with some sort of strobe or spot lighting?

the only stores that i regularly buy halloween stuff in are walmart and dollar tree/ dollar general. so its a pretty good bet if you get something from elsewhere, i dont have it.... which is a good thing LOLOL

thinking of doing a black/white/red theme next year. never done a theme before (and don't have much in that general color scheme), and i think it would be cute! 

my pinterest board is here: http://pinterest.com/ocracokebound/halloween/

I really hope this doesn't sound greedy or picky - I promise I am neither! Just trying to give a clear view of what I have/ need/ want (or don't want) and the types of things I can use. If you are talented enough to make something - I will love it! If not, I will still love it! LOL


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

My first Secret Reaper!! Yay!!! Here's my list... 
*Note: I have been editing and adding stuff!*

LIKES:

*Owls!!! Anything owls!!! OWLS!!! (Hobby Lobby, Michael's and B&B Works have tons of owl stuff I like...but owls from anywhere is great! Even handmade ones!!!)
*Cats!!! (I love kitties!!! "Witchy Kitties", regular kitties, Halloween kitties, live kitties...though the hubby may freak out if you send live kitties, since we already have 4!!!)
*Witch stuff (both traditional, black hat and broom types and real Pagan/Wiccan things)
*Would LOVE a piece or two of mercury glass pumpkins, owls or skulls, even small ones...I keep seeing it everywhere and it's so beautiful! It can work in any type scene, really, whether it be classy, spooky or anything! The standard silver mercury glass color would be preferable...but I've seen other colors on items that were quite lovely as well, so any would work if you found something you think I'd like!
*Pumpkins/Jack-O-Lanterns
*Crows/Ravens
*Ghosts
*Skeletons/Skulls/Bones (I still don't have a full size skelly...or any size skelly, for that matter...)
*Bats
*Spiders...I don't have any cool, decent sized spiders yet...there's some pics in my SR Ideas Album of what I'm sort of looking for...though if you find a cool spider that looks different, go for it! (I just saw Dollar General has good sized cute/creepy fuzzy spiders for a fair price!! They are about a foot/foot and a half when the legs are stretched out.)
*Rats/mice...not ugly ones though...realistic ones or somewhat cute ones are good.
*Vintage/Classic Halloween
*Scented wax cubes (I have a mini wax warmer, so it has to be cubes, not tarts: love spice scents, pumpkin scents, apple scents, ect.)
*Vampire stuff (Traditional, Gothic, Classic, Queen of the Damned, Buffy (tv show), True Blood, Underworld...just not Twilight. I liked the Twilight books, but they don't scream scary, creepy, dark or "Halloween" to me, lol)
*Gravestones/graveyard items...I would like to add a bit to my current small graveyard, maybe some new spooky accessories. (NOTE: It gets very windy at my house in Oct...any stones for my graveyard must be fairly sturdy. For example, those thin store bought ones, like from Dollar tree, can look neat, but I've tried them in my yard and they were just destroyed from windy days. I ended up having to make my own thicker ones I could put onto rebar posts.)
*Spooky or crafty Lanterns (with LED candles if candles included)
*I bake, so Halloween kitchen stuff is great!! Halloween themed bake ware/pans/dishes, ect. 
*Halloween or Owl Coffee mugs and fancy halloween drink glasses/stem wear 
*LED lights of any kind for Halloween, esp oranges and purples/blacklights. I have no spotlights for my cemetery either...I need at least two small spotlights, one for each side of the graveyard. (It's a very small yard, so I don't need huge lights. You can see pics of it in my album from last year for ideas.)
*Folklore/ghost story type stuff, especially "The Headless Horseman"
*Leaves, spooky trees, wreaths in an elegant or dark, spooky style
*Scarecrows (regular, traditional ones are good, but creepy, spooky pumpkin head scarecrows would rock!!
*Victorian, old spooky, gothic haunted houses and haunted house decor
*Simple Halloween necklaces (no earrings, ears aren't pierced)
*A little cute is okay, just not overly cartoonish cute or too much of it
*A little glitter is okay, if it isn't loose or gets all over and falls off the item!
*Painted wooden crafty items and signs 
*All that crafty, handmade stuff you all are so good at making!!
*A Bath & Body Works mini PocketBac hand gel for fall: The Halloween special "Hoot Berry" (that has an OWL on it!!!), "Spice Kissed Pumpkin", "Pumpkin Cupcake" and "Pumpkin Caramel Latte" are some good scents I liked. I only need one.
*A Bath & Body Works mini hand lotion in one of the fall scents that are awesome, like: "Vermont Sugar Maple", "Pumpkin Cupcake", "Pumpkin Caramel Latte" or any others like those! ( I know they make the mini hand lotion in the Sugar Maple, as I've seen it in my store, it smelled wonderful!!...not sure about the others though.)
*My husband saw a sign at Gordmans that said the usual "a wicked witch and her little monsters lives here"...but also had added "and one handsome devil" or something like that, I can't remember what it said exactly. He really liked it since it kinda stood for him, me and our 4 kitties, lol. If someone bought or made that, it'd be cool! I always see the "witch and her monsters" one, but that's the first one I've seen that added the "handsome devil" part at the end. I pretty much liked most of Gordmans Halloween stuff, lol.
*If there was some sort of costume piece/clothing/accessory you really wanted to send, I am a size small. 
**We have 4 kitties, if anyone likes to send Halloween pet toys or such! In the house there is myself, my husband, my 4 kitties and my mom is staying with us, too, right now.**

We decorate inside and outside...all over, really, lol.

There are sooo many more things I would love, I'm sure. My reaper doesn't have to be tied to this list or limit themselves to it!

DISLIKES:

*Clowns/dolls
*Zombies (although, I love Resident Evil, just not so much for Halloween unless it was an awesome item!!)
*Gore/gross stuff (a little blood is okay though, like blood drips...or a bottle of "Tru Blood"!!!)
*Bugs (except Spiders...spiders are awesome!)
*Satanic things
*Aliens
*I'm a vegetarian, so no dead animals or animal parts, please!
*Not a fan of decorating with movie characters...such as Freddie, Jason, Saw, ect.
*Don't need Pirate stuff
*Don't need Mad scientist stuff
*Don't need apocalypse stuff

I think that's all I can come up with right now! If I come up with anything else, I'll edit and add it soon!
Thanks in advance to whomever will be my Reaper!!! I will appreciate anything you buy, find or make! I hope I made a good enough list for you...you can check out my albums if you need to, though there's only a couple...I have made an album, for my Reaper, of things I saw online that I like the style of...just a collection of random things that I will keep adding to as sign up goes on (since I don't have a Pinterest page yet.)
**Thanks to Bethene for doing all this!! You are awesome, as is everyone else who does mini reapers, rescue reapers, all those who participate and those who help out in any way!!**


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

Likes:



Witches
Cauldrons
Fogger accessories
Ghosts
Owls
Bats
Skeletons
Coffins
Graveyard stuff
Skulls
Boney Bunch/Yankee Candle type candleholders
Indoor decor
Outdoor decor
Handmade items
Thrift store items
Items made to look ancient or old
Divination (crystal balls, tarot cards, runes, ouija, etc)
Kind of a fancy gothic type decorator. Love candelabras and black lace, etc.
Homemade (PVC type or other) candles
Homemade or storebought foam items
Blacklight items
Black Cats
Dogs
Bats
Creepy cloth 
Lighted items/lights
Pumpkins!
GLITTER!
Martha Stewart type crafts/glittered pumpkins, etc.

Dislikes:



Gory, bloody, etc.
Nightmare on Elm Street, Jason Voorhees, etc.
Torture, imprisonment, hanging
Clowns
Carnival theme
Zombies
Purple


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Likes:
Hard to go wrong with me handmade items are welcome
2nd hand is good too. Can get as gory as you want
Halloween Miniatures hand made or otherwise 1/2 scale
I am doing a twisted little red ridding hood
ghouls 
Potion bottles 
oddities 
skeletons 
Skulls 
Monsters 
http://pinterest.com/moonwitchkitty/boards/

Dislikes:
Clowns 
Cute Halloween
Disney


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

*THis May be modified during the course of this reap*

I decorate inside & out. 
I throw an adult costume party.
Next Theme: Mad Scientist
I also have Bloody Mary's Bar, the Butcher Shop & the graveyard out front.
I LOVE minions.
I'm pretty easy for likes most anything Halloween or done for Halloween.
Ouija board!
skulls ANY
Body parts/organs fake
Tombstones
Things for my Cabinets of curiosities/oddities
Any science equipment/beakers, test tubes etc.
Science equip. shaped candy molds &/or cookie cutters
Skull Shot Glasses
Skull Drinking Glasses
Alien in a jar
Gargoyles
Rats/mice
Bats
cats
Owls
Vultures
Creepy Stuff
I even do gorey (butcher shop)
Creepy Pictures
Creepy Static Clings NOT The STICKERS
Creepy toys/dolls
Miniature things
Creepy Barware
Display books
I could go on. 

I don't do Cutesie Halloween stuff
Don't need Movies or Music

http://pinterest.com/bsmithglobig/boards


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

darn it, i forgot to mention i like owls and graveyards too until i saw yours lol 



WitchyKitty said:


> My first Secret Reaper!! Yay!!! Here's my list...
> 
> *LIKES:
> Owls!!!
> ...


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

I hold an invitation only adult family and friend party as my big celebration for Halloween. I love to transform the interiors of the public rooms in my house to set the tone for the party. My style is always "elegantly neglected" and my list of likes/dislikes is based upon my style. Please feel free to see the two albums I have posted to get a better idea.

The setting for my 2013 party is now a Haunted Hotel, in case that helps 

Likes:
Everyday items that have decayed/dilapidated/worn out over time due to neglect
Ravens, crows, owls, buzzards that have invaded the haunted house
Victorian era settings that lend to a creepy atmosphere - think Disney's Haunted Mansion without the "Disney-kid"
Anything and everything related to the Headless Horseman!!!! He is my favorite icon for the holiday
Previously worn items
Elegant decorations that can be aged
Anything one of kind/uniquely made
Items that can be used on my collection of plaster busts (masks, hats, etc.)
Really would like to find a Ouija board

Dislikes:
Glittery/cutesy decorations
Extreme gore (body parts, blood drenched items, etc.)
traditional/predictable/cookie-cutter decorations (one dimensional paper decorations, plastic pumpkins, rubber body parts, etc.) 
miniature villages
blow-molds
stuffed animals
Yankee candles
coffee mugs, dishtowels, etc.


----------



## DeadMonique (Feb 21, 2013)

Likes:
Universal Monsters
Hammer horror
Ouija
Taxidermy
Bones
action figures and models
vintage halloween(30s-60s) and reproduction
Vintage (and reproduction) paper items like die cuts, treat bags(!!)
drink ware(cups, glasses, mugs, shot glasses, wine stoppers)
Ben Cooper and Collegeville style old, plastic masks
Bakeware and cooking supplies
Spider webs
Coffin shaped items
Black cats
Bats
Dish towels(!!)
Anything I could frame and hang on my walls
Any chachkies should do 
Martha Stewart Halloween always pleases me
Candles and candle accessories, though I am a snob when it comes to scents, nothing too sweet!
Occult themes(demons, the devil, witchcraft)



Dislikes:
Pretty much anything you could find at a Spirit Halloween or Halloween express. Not to keen on your typical modern Halloween decorations, I like a lot of kitsch!
No fake looking skull or skeleton props(though I do like them when they are brightly colored, glittery, candles, etc)
Clowns
Inflatables and other outdoor decor
NO pirates
I dislikes a majority of modern props, so it's best to steer clear of those
Country cute
Stuffed animals and plushies
Body parts
Jewelry
Makeup



I feel like I sound so picky!


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

what is hammer horror? I've never heard of that... (i don't get out much) 



DeadMonique said:


> likes:
> Universal Monsters
> Hammer horror
> Ouija
> ...


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

wednesdayaddams said:


> darn it, i forgot to mention i like owls and graveyards too until i saw yours lol


You cannot forget the owls!!!! Lol! wednesdayaddams...I think we have very similar taste, lol. I was reading your list and it was so much like mine!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

I'm sorely tempted to just say "Surprise Me."

Then, though, I remembered who is on this forum.....

Yeah, I am not that brave. Gonna go work on a list....


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

i added more reaper..just in case..it's not like i have a book written already 
Likes:Indoor Decor-Witch Theme.
Witchy Items..Cute & Evil & Real 
Potion bottles.Spell Books.
Homemade items & used items welcome.
Pumpkins(cute or evil).
Items for outdoor.
ghosts & vampires.
halloween ornaments/halloween 'tree' decor.
owls,crows,bats & black cats.
vintage halloween.
skulls,bones&skeletons.
Elvira & Buffy & Hocus Pocus stuff.
dia de los muertos.
tombstones.
Baking items.
gothic jewelery.love earrings..
witchy music.
other halloween music that's not carnival.
old halloween movies.
halloween books.
candles(real and battery).lanterns & candleabras.
LED string lights.
Yankee candle&Bath and body works halloween items.
Lemax spooky town items.
Halloween scrapbook items.
car stickers.
i am a stationary crackhead..pens,pencils,notebooks,pads,etc..hehe
halloweeny scarves,bandanas,hair accessories
falling in love with snow globes..especially the ones at home goods
headless horseman items
did i mention witchy things??

{This box of goodies will also be shared with my 4ft 'spooky-items thief' }


dislikes:gore!!
clowns.
dolls&demonic babies.
over the top glitter.ok,ok,glitter is growing on me....
bugs & snakes.(spiders with webs are ok)
Lab items.
satanic things.
ouija boards.
body parts.
Zombies.
Hospital things.
Aliens.
PVC candles.
No candy please.
Any animals in jars..and babies


my pinterest boards for inspiration:
http://pinterest.com/danic0409/halloween-ideas/
http://pinterest.com/danic0409/witchy-room/
http://pinterest.com/danic0409/spooky-porch-decor/
http://pinterest.com/danic0409/halloween-tree/
http://pinterest.com/danic0409/spooky-mantels/


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

whooot here we go 

Haunt: I decorate inside and out

This year’s haunt is Dark Alice in wonderland so anything to go with that would Rock .
Mushrooms, bottles of drink me potions ext. , stop watch prop, Styrofoam skulls , tombstones small ones anything that you think would go with dark Alice ( just not bloody gory )

LikesI love love love love
Skulls
Grim Reapers
Ravens
owls
Spell books
Potion Jars
Coffins
Nightmare before Christmas anything
Owls
Gargoyles
Pirate anything
Unique jars/bottles
want a oujia board 
Tombstones
Haunted Mansion
Black widows
Red glass anything
Candle sticks
Glowing stuff
Witch stuff but not cute /glittery stuff dark and dingy look 
halloween decorating/ prop books. 
halloween ankle socks 
love peronormal stuff shows, books so on 
creepy cloth stuff 

Favorite colors are Black AND RED
my house is decorated mostly gothic style and halloween year around
Random things 
I own one dog , 
love to craft
love gothic stuff and candles can never have to many  



DISLIKES
Not into dolls, 
No babies
No clowns,
NO NO cute Halloween stuff,
or anything gory or bloody not my thing .
do not watch horror movies


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

wonder how many more times i'll hit the 'edit post' button....


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Likes 
Ghosts
Pumpkins
Jack o'lanterns
Crows & ravens
Owls
Black cats
Witches
Vampires
Werewolves
Skulls
Day of the Dead
PVC candles and fall scented candles
Tombstones
Halloween socks & jewelry 
Halloween cookbooks and magazines (even old ones inspire me all year)
Nails & makeup
Shoe size 9womans
I have four kids, one small dog and one cat. 
I like glitter
Homemade treasures & thrift store finds
I decorate indoors and out
Inside I'd call my style classic/vintage/elegant goth
Outside I do a graveyard with ghost and groundbreakers, spiders and bats
I can always use more lights and creepy cloth! But I have plenty of spider web. 

Dislikes 
Gore and blood
Dead things in jars
Bugs and snakes but like spiders
Clowns
No Ouija boards 
Nothing satanic or demonic
Zombies

My Pinterest 
http://pinterest.com/roseylilmomma/


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Halloeve55 said:


> wonder how many more times i'll hit the 'edit post' button....


I know we all do it! And will do it loads more before victims are handed out! That's why it's important to not just read the list bethene messages you but also to check here to see the edited and re-edited version! Lol


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Halloeve55 said:


> wonder how many more times i'll hit the 'edit post' button....


I already have about 3 or 4 times! lmao


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

beautifulnightmare said:


> I know we all do it! And will do it loads more before victims are handed out! That's why it's important to not just read the list bethene messages you but also to check here to see the edited and re-edited version! Lol


I'm learning that !I soon as i sent my PM,i said..no!i missed something!..so i'm glad for the backup here.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Likes:

Witches
Vintage
Art
Handmade

Dislikes:
Gore
Anything involving dead or undead kids

In years past, apparently "vintage" has been a problem for some folks, not knowing what was meant by the term. I cannot speak for others, but for me, this should give you an idea, a taste if you will. 

Sorry, no Pinterest, and you won't find much in my albums or FB. I'm kinda boring to stalk. A challenge, if you will....

Now, in response to the person who asked (think it's WitchyKitty, but it was somewhere in the 20 pages of the chat thread I read tonight so could be wrong)...in this household you'll find:

1 child
1 living dog
2 living cats

and a few ghost critters.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

The Auditor said:


> In year's past, apparently "vintage" has been a problem for some folks, not knowing what was meant by the term. I cannot speak for others, but for me, this should give you an idea, a taste if you will.


Yes! That's some of the "vintage" I'm talking about! Nice of you to post that so other know, as well!


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

MissMandy said:


> I already have about 3 or 4 times! lmao


think i may have you beat..for now. and i'm literally on my way to add more..this is horrible..i made a list YESTERDAY!


----------



## DeadMonique (Feb 21, 2013)

wednesdayaddams said:


> what is hammer horror? I've never heard of that... (i don't get out much)


Ahh, Hammer Horror is a UK film production company, started producing horror in the mid-fifties. Lot's of classics! Peter Cushing and Christopher Lee  check it out if you like movies and horror!


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

Likes: I do a walkthrough garage haunt that includes a dungeon/prison scene, a cemetery, a cornfield, a swamp, a witch's shack, and an Egyptian tomb. Anything that will fit well into this set-up (outside of my dislikes) would be amazing! To be specific- I love and always need potion bottles and witch items, vines/greenery/swamp items (shrunken heads, voodoo stuff), creepy cloth and netting, PVC or flameless realistic candles, crows, Egyptian treasures, tombstones and cemetery items like urns and statues, busts and lenticular portraits, ghouls, zombies, goblins, etc. I'm totally down with used items- they make great details!

Dislikes: No black cats and nothing depicting dead animals. No glitter, no gore (I draw the line at severed hands, arms and eyeballs, and all of my zombies are scary rather than bloody), and no country or cutesy, or Disney/cartoon items. No Zombie Babies or post-apocalyptic/radioactive stuff, aliens, dolls, party items like plates or food serving trays, food items/candy, costumes or masks, and no movies/music- I have tons already. Not a fan of inflatables or blowmolds. I try not to incorporate licensed characters like Ghostface, Freddy, etc. Also, I have *tons* of Dollar Tree lenticulars, tombstones, rats, knockers, etc. so I don't really have use for more.

Really looking forward to this year's S.R.!


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

oooh yay! 
I sent mine to Bethene, completely forgot to put it here :S 
ok my family and I are in again this year! our first year last year was a blast! 

we are doing a pirate theme again this year, but we decorate inside differently, and with typical halloween stuff....pirate stuff is outside only. And, we don't really need much in the way of pirate gear unless someone wants to send me a costco skellie or a ships wheel  just kidding! way over the price range haha
so, here's my list! 
likes: classic halloween,halloween things for the kids to enjoy (little bean bags, pens/halloween doodle pads, weird mushy balls filled with squishy things that little boys love...they love opening the box as much as me! they are four and five) vintage halloween, glittery (but not too country cute, more "elegant gothic glittery"), battery operated candles, haunted mansion, parrots, pirates of the caribbean, kitchen items (tea towels, cookie jars, salt and pepper shakers, reusable food picks, silicone cupcake liners, etc), bathroom things (towel sets, shower curtains, etc), dining room stuff (table runners, table cloths (reusable), chair covers, etc), blow molds, carvable pumpkins, old lanterns, wall hangings (little wooden "trick or treat" signs, changing pictures, etc), honestly, my list of likes is so big....we would love just about anything!!! which brings me to my......

dislikes: gore, clowns (we have enough and nowhere to use it now!), horror movie folks (freddie, jason, pinhead, saw puppet, etc....I love the movies, but don't find them halloweenie enough for my decor, sorry!), owls,pirate flags or jewels (we received wonderful ones from our reaper last year that we love and will be putting on our mast this year and don't have anywhere to put another flag!) crows, etc, rubber mice, spider webs, rubber bugs. The ONE horror movie character I would allow is Sam from Trick R' Treat....  thanks a bunch!!!


----------



## DeadMonique (Feb 21, 2013)

The Auditor said:


> In years past, apparently "vintage" has been a problem for some folks, not knowing what was meant by the term. I cannot speak for others, but for me, this should give you an idea, a taste if you will.


Perfect example of the style I adore


----------



## dariusobells (Sep 24, 2007)

blood droops on Roses and tipped over caskets,
black lights and spiders and strange glowing baskets
decaying old bodies all tied up with strings
These are a few of my favorite things

old granite tomb stones and things that are creepy
little small things that frighten the sleepy
specters and statues with reptilian wings
these are a few of my favorite things. 

ghost in the grave yard and wicked old hags
things that make children think twice with their bags
zombies who make the bats flutter and scream
These are a few of my Favorite things. 

When the dead rise
When the wolves bite
when your feeling ... hmmmm .. bad
Just simply remember my favorite things
then you will feel quite maaaad!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i'm pretty easy to please. you can look in my profile album to see what i have gotten in the past. loved all of it. i also in my profile album have ...props i would like to have...that can give you ideas. i love love love homemade. i like scarey and halloweeny. bats, rats, crashed witches, blow molds, and door knockers i embellish in. i don't however like 2 of a kind, so i have a lot of the bats, rats, crashed witches, blow molds, and door knockers, so it might be hard to get me one of those without duplicating, unless it is homemade. i am doing a black and white style haunt this year. I have a thread started that you can check out. 
dislikes...gory, cutsie, glittery, zombie babies, candles, dolls made gory, and i'm not into masks...and i have so many movies already, i would be hard to buy for


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

dariusobells said:


> blood droops on Roses and tipped over caskets,
> black lights and spiders and strange glowing baskets
> decaying old bodies all tied up with strings
> These are a few of my favorite things
> ...


haha..pretty tricky, there...I like!


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

*likes n dislikes for 2013 secret reaper*

LET THE FUN BEGAIN MUWHAHAHAH

likes- anything bloody, gore, bones, skulls,(have skulls on just about everything including inside my truck) creatures, witches, witchcraft, crystals, swords, anything sharp vamps, wolves, zombies.(would love to have truck zombie proof bwahaha)..you name it im up for it
(I do have a pintrest page that I like to drool over )
dislikes... cute things lol sorry I like to scare humans   btw i aslo forgotten to mention (soooo sry lol im brain dead n busy) that im collection any kind if makeup/decoration towards any face decoration just as long as it is NOT eye lash glue im allergic to it, i been using spirit glue so far so good and also tryin out the liquid latex,


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

Dear Secret Reaper Behold my list.


Likes.


Candelabras
Hazmat suit
Zombies.
gargoyles.
crows.
Halloween characters like Micheal Myers, Jason, leather face, freddy.
toxic.
hospitals.
mummy.
skeletons.
gore.
homemade
costumes and costume props or accessory like freddy glove or jason machete anything from likes.
pumpkins or scarecrows
halloween related cups or mugs.
Bats 
winged demons 
Day of the dead 
Haunted tiki island 
Witches.
halloween cds
creepy portraits.
Makeup but just no makeup from party city their ones i have allergy problems with.
creepy signs like zombie crossing or something.
lanterns.
creepy dolls.

This year i have 2 rooms one is a forest/ jungle theme the other is like a butcher shop or hospital room also redid my grave yard fencing and stones so anything for these rooms are awsome also here is my pintrest http://pinterest.com/StrongSolider/boards/. I am an outdoor haunt mostly but won't mind indoor decor, Props i am finishing are stones, fencing and castle wall panels, toxic barrels and meat hooks. I do need liquid latex for fake skin to put on my chainsaw you could just make the skin instead of sending latex but its your choice. also have a doggey who is a german shepherd and is 4 years old.

Dislikes are 
cutesy, 
pirates,
clowns
cookie cutters have to many.
owls 
blown molds,
Aliens.
mini villages
stuff animals to many. 
glittery( only have 2 glittery spiders because when i first started decorated a family member gave me them and i couldn't say no and didn't wanna throw them away.


----------



## vwgirl (Jul 16, 2012)

Likes:
Any thing classic Halloween
skeletons
spiders
zombies
haunted mansion sytle
gothic decor
Halloween lights (can never have to many)

Dislikes:
Gore (not so much for me, but more kid friendly) except dollar tree body parts (can never have enough of those for the adult party

In all honesty I love all things Halloween.


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Subject to be added onto:
This year's theme is "things that go bump in the night" next year is "House of Oddities"
My needs/likes are:

Freddie Kruger sweater and glove
Need a gizmo from gremlins (condition doesn't matter)
Indian Jones whip
a vampire killing kit
a werewolf killing kit
a riddler envelope (like in the batman movie) for my Hall of villians.
Need a Sam or at least the head of Sam from the Trick or Treat movie
Facehuggers from the movie Aliens
straight jacket needed
Mr. Pointy from Buffy the vampire slayer (wooden stake)
spanish moss----fake or real
crows
vultures
ravens
bats
rats
roaches
spiders
scorpions
bugs
miner's hat
bones
underwater items(fish, lobsters, crabs, bobbins, fishing net and old boot, seaweed
costume stuff---not makeup
anything that would fit into the "oddities" catagory(two headed or just plaino bizarre) Next years theme 
voodoo items---shrunken heads, gators, skulls
miner tools
creepy cloth is always good
gory is ok



Not fond of or no need of:
blow molds
inflatables
glittery things
makeup
movies and music
have plenty of candlebras
have plenty of skellimingos


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

Likes: Where to I begin.
I decorate both indoors and outdoors.
Indoors is a witch's kitchen with potion bottles, and skeletons sitting down to "dinner". Also various Halloween items throughout the house. The table could use a centerpiece. Maybe some eyeball plants???

Outdoors, We cycle thru themes so anything would be welcome that would fit into a fortune telling theme, witch's house, graveyard or pirates.

This year, the outdoor themes are pirates and a large graveyard. I always need lighting, spotlights, led spotlights, spotlight holders, and other ideas for creative lighting in the graveyard. Tombstones are always appreciated. Always in need of creepy cloth, rats (not real ones), cats (real ones are fine here), spiders, skulls, skeletons etc. that can be used for filler in the graveyard.

Pirates always need treasure, coins, jewels, maps, pirate flags, parrots etc.

Love anything that moves. Deer motors, etc. are wonderful to animate the props I already have.
Love uniquely carved pumpkins. anything handmade, unique, second hand, etc. Store bought is fine too. Whatever you send will get used!!!

Pets: We have a cat named Freddy Krueger. He had really sharp claws when we rescued him.

Other interests: My hobby outside of Halloween is Middle Eastern Folk dance, aka belly dancing. Always appreciate items that fuse my two favorite hobbies together.

Dislikes: Cute is fine just not so cute that your three year old would want it. Glitter is fine just not so much that it follows me around for weeks. Don't like extreme gore. Some blood and gore is fine but we have a lot of small kids at our camp haunt so I try to keep the gore to a minimum.

No inflatables. Don't need dollar store items unless they are used to create something else. I normally hit them up and buy several of each item they have.

NO clowns. If I open, the box and it contains a clown, I will have a heart attack, die and then have to show up as ghost to my own haunt.


----------



## kab (Oct 13, 2010)

Likes: I absolutely love the creativity of the people on this forum, so anything hand made is awesome! Witches, Vampires, the gothic look, bats, skulls/skelly's, spiders, cemetery stuff, PVC candles, creepy cloth, ANYTHING for my voodoo theme

Dislikes: Excessive gore, clowns, glittery stuff, no country/chessy stuff

Theme: This year I have decided to do a Mardi Gras/Voodoo party. This will be my first time doing this theme, so I would love ANYTHING to help with this theme. 

Link to my Pinterest page: http://pinterest.com/kab827/halloween/


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Dear Secret Reaper,

*This list is subject to change* (if I add more and more, especially specific names!)

And told you all I was gonna get specific!

OK if you are my secret reaper;

_*Terra*_, of course a tombstone would be wonderful! It does not have to be elaborate, something older looking with an older sounding name, like Adolphus Crane or the like would be cool, I am looking at a lost woods kind of graveyard. (ok maybe a tiny bit elaborate if you could have like tree roots wrapping around it!) K, thanks!

_*Saki.Gir*l_, I would be honored to have any of your dia de los muertos masks or other artwork associated with that, k thanks!

_*Kelloween*_, if you wanted to paint me a sign, I would be ecstatic! Something that has something to do with ‘Ravenscreek Crossing’ would totally rock, k thanks! 

_*Dminor*_, your Urn stone really rocks, I would totally let you figure out what the front can say, could be shock or anything else. K, Thanks!

_*Greenwick,*_ LOVE the broom, especially your knot work, I would be delighted to receive one of these works of art, k thanks!

_*Im the goddess*_, yes you are when it comes to poison apples! It would be fantastic to receive a similar poison apple display. K thanks!

_*Paint it Black*_, you were an awesome reaper before, use it all right down to the San Diego bottle opener that is on the fridge where I keep my Blue Moon! If you are looking for a new idea, love your miniature displays and would be honored to display one of those, k thanks!

_*hhh*_, I am working on a witches shelf so that braided garlic would rock. Other natural ingredients as well, k thanks!

_*Ondeko*_, ANYTHING you wish to make out of glass, it will be great, k thanks!

_*Pumpkinking30*_, Your really cool village makeover houses would look great on my mantle, and you could save money on shipping and just drive the 30ish miles and drop them off! K thanks

More specifics to be added as I come across things. In general, for the outside I am doing a graveyard in the woods. Old stones, crows and lanterns, owls and bats, scarecrows and pumpkins would be great... and crows and ravens! For the indoors, I am working on filling a witch shelf. Any spell books, ingredients, potion bottles, candles, charms, skulls, crows, ravens etc would be fantastic. Love homemade and second hand, re-purposed materials are great! Also like all things Edgar Allen Poeish and Robert Frostish! (the dudes rock!) Anything subtle, and *classic* would be fantastic, vintage rocks as well. To give you an overall idea of my style; http://pinterest.com/djhoyler/secret-reaper-likes/ Oh, I also am working on miniature displays in various modes, anything Halloween in the 1:12 ratio would be really cool! When all else fails, you can never ever never have too many crows and raven items!

*What I do not like is cute, gore, blood and glitter. Also, not a fan of zombies and do not like any of the undead babies. (baby dolls that look old and creepy can be cool, but not the ones that are all gored up or undeadified)Don't like the horror movie guys either, no chucky, jason, freddy, michael or the like. Sorry. Oh, and yeah, don't like spiders*

Your victim,
BR1MSTON3


----------



## Dr. Phibes (Nov 10, 2010)

Likes:
-Check out the ‘Phibes Approved’ photo album under my profile to see things that I find visually appealing and cool. These include but are not limited to…
-Bats
-Spiders
-Black Cats
-Owls
-Crows
-Werewolves
-Universal Monsters (Frankenstein-Bride-Wolfman-Creature from Black Lagoon-Etc)
-Aliens and UFO’s – (Grey Aliens as well as the Invaders from Mars style Martians)
-Bigfoot (EDIT: I like bigfoot and aliens and that sort of thing but I guess I don't really associate those two things with Halloween)
-Skulls and Skeletons
-Apothocary Jars/labels/that sort of thing
-Voodoo and Witchdoctor type stuff 
-Vintage looking stuff
-Realistic looking stuff/ not cartoonish or cheesy
-Graves and Graveyards
-Ghostly and Spirit oriented stuff
-Things that could be perceived as magical or evil, but am not down with black magic or really evil stuff
-Bones
-Tribal looking stuff like tiki/Polynesian masks
-Candles
-Witches are cool but am not into cartoony type witches or wizard of oz type witches
-Natural type stuff like leaves/sticks/moss/bugs/bones/dirt – think Blair Witch with the sticks and vines and stuff…creepy like that
-I like the show oddities 
-Taxidermy type stuff
-Gargoyloes and creepy looking statues are cool 
-scarecrows are cool if they aren’t too cutesy like something my grandma would buy at the 5 and dime
-I do like vampires but more of the ‘Dracula’ kind and not the ‘Trueblood or Twilight’ type ( I watch trueblood but wouldn’t display that style)
-I like vintage looking which I think I mentioned, and also home made type of things.
-Jack-o-lanterns of course
-Lanterns-Lamps-Hurricane Lamps-etc.
-Creature from the black lagoon is cool
-Classic B movie type horror movies
-Carpenters Halloween as it isn’t really too Gory but definitely suspenseful
-love me some headless horseman, Legend of sleepy hollow is real cool.
-change here, said I didn't do zombies but I think it depends what it is. I like Romero and watch Walking Dead...but don't want Zombie Babies
-Mothman
-coffins
-van helsing
-doing a witchdocor/ voodoo theme his year so anything that goes with that


Dislikes:
-Really fake looking things
-Cheesy stuff that looks cartooney
-really bloody or gore type stuff
-Devil worship oriented type things or I mean really evil stuff hahaha
-Not real into the glittery stuff
-Not into the clown thing at all
-No blowmolds
-No Kids stuffed animal looking things
-pirate theme
-No Zombie Babies
-Although I like Rats I have tons of them.
-Will add more dislikes as I think of them.


----------



## witchy poo (Jul 24, 2012)

Doing a pet cemetery outside (first ever outside decor)
Likes: 
headstones (pet)
outside candles or lighting of any kind
grave flowers (black or spooky)
Anything Witchy
Anything vampire
handmade decor
repurposed things

dislikes:
cute stuff
gory stuff
I am somewhere in between


----------



## MissWendy13 (Jul 17, 2011)

Likes: Gothic Victorian styled things, all black decor, ornate style frames or mirrors, osteology(bones, skulls,etc), bats, spider webs, silhouettes, magicians, fortune tellers, palmistry, ouija, the macabre, Disney's haunted Mansion anything, halloween crafting things, curiosities, pretty much anything having to do with the above that I could decorate my home with or anything that looks like it could have belonged in the Addam's Family house, a Tim Burton movie, or in Sleepy Hollow  I'm not very picky or hard to please when it comes to Halloween! 

Dislikes: Gorey or bloody, body parts/limbs, clowns, happy or cutesy looking childrens Halloween stuff  Unless it has the look of vintage Halloween, cutesy is ok with me for that! 

Its such a smart idea to link to you pinterest boards! So I am going to do that as well  
http://pinterest.com/misswendy13/boards/


----------



## CDW (Jul 3, 2012)

My first big secret reaper (did the first mini, and it was lots of fun!) - I'm excited!

Haunt:
Largish apartment patio/entryway & stairs. No yard, unfortunately, other than a three foot square patch of gravel I can appropriate. Decent-sized tree next to my stairs. Current project list here.

Likes:
Ghosts (my particular favorite), spiders, skeletons, things that glow (all kinds: LEDs, UV/black light, glow in the dark, lasers, candles...anything that makes an interesting visual effect), things hanging in trees, electronics, animatronics, audioanimatronics, illusions, occult materials (ritual elements/imagery for witchcraft, voodoo, satanism, etc.), Lovecraft, the Haunted Mansion. Vintage Halloween for indoor decorating.

Dislikes:
Gore, gross-out props, clowns. I don't really go in for horror movie characters. Tend to prefer atmosphere and illusions to startles, but startles can be good too. Glitter is a plague on modern society (glitter bombs excepted) .


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

So Excited to do this again this year!!!


Likes:
Witches
Pumpkins
Jack o Lanterns
Big Haunted Mansion Fan
Hocus Pocus related things (I LOVE that movie!!!)
Cauldrons
Witch Hats
Outdoor Lighting
Creepy Cloths
Universal Monsters
Glitter is okay!
Painted wooden crafty items
Indoor Decor
Outdoor Decor (I have a yard haunt I do every year)
Blow-molds
Dish Towels
Yankee candle/Bath and Body Works Halloween items

Dislikes:
Clowns/dolls
Crows
Aliens

I have a couple Halloween boards on my pinterest also  
http://pinterest.com/nikatnite6/

Thank you Secret Reaper!!!


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

We have a big party in a big yard so anything for decorating large spaces is great: fabric, creepy cloth, lighting, glowsticks, spiderwebs, tombstones, bones, JOLs, etc. You know, your standard Halloween cast of characters…

I love Victorian decorations and costuming: jewelry and accessories, anything with colored glass. I like a dark Victorian vibe—candlesticks, books, bottles, picture frames…also, Steampunk! I particularly like long pendant-style necklaces, and hair accessories. 

I like Day of the Dead things: sugar skulls, skeleton figures, etc. 

Things based on dark literature, Edgar Allan Poe for example, would be cool. I'm an English instructor in real life!  Also, ghost stories or ghost hunting type books. 

I sort of want an apothecary set. I don't have anywhere to display one, and it doesn't fit in with any of our current décor or themes, but they are so freakin' awesome looking! 

We usually have a costume tent or space at our parties so I collect odds and ends of costume pieces throughout the year. This can be dollar store stuff, thrift store, bits and pieces, whatever. Personally, I also like nail polish and fun make up around Halloween. 


Ok, now the specifics…

I LOVE spiders! I like realistic spiders, fuzzy spiders, and kind of cute spiders. We are doing an infestation theme this year for our party so anything creepy-crawly oriented would be awesome! This doesn’t have to be limited to spiders—roaches, rats, bats, snakes, and anything else on the squishy, scaly, twitchy side is cool. 

I love all things Disney, specifically Disneyland. Anything Haunted Mansion is awesome (especially involving the wallpaper pattern. Nightmare Before Christmas is always welcome (that was our party theme last year). My favorites are the villains. I love anything Disney Villains. My favorites villains, in order, Malificent, The Chernobog, The Queen of Hearts, the Evil Queen, and Cruella deVille (I think I’m dressing as Cruella this year!). 

Oh, I also love Halloween or any kind of creepy music, especially things that are not that well known (Monster Mash, Thriller, etc.). I love discovering new music for Halloween. 

We're not really that fond of gore or blood. I don't really like the dolls or babies much. Our parties and Halloween celebrations are a bit creepy, but family friendly. Also, we live in the California low desert, so things that are heat sensitive (candles, edible objects) may not work. It's HOT here!. I personally am not that fond of cutesy things (except socks--I love Halloween socks for some reason). And I don't really dig zombies or horror movies. 

I think that covers it for now. I’ll probably be adding more! 

I have a Halloween Pinterest board but there's not much on it. 
http://pinterest.com/amyloper/halloween/


----------



## Mystikgarden (Aug 9, 2008)

This list is always subject to change, so SR you're in for it this year!

My likes- vintage looking decorations, black and white, I've seen a lot of "I don't like glitter" I LOVE glittery things, Edward Gorey, witches, bats, OWLS, haunted mansion, Martha Stewart halloween, moons, stars, pumpkins, homemade, unique, vampires, candelabras, skulls, pumpkin/fall scented candles, really anything pumpkin scented, OH, I don't know how I forgot this, I LOVE all things Disney halloween themed like haunted mansion! I also like yard sale, regifts, stuff you don't want and anything else! 

Dislikes- aliens, CLOWNS, anything Gory, bloody, or severed, zombie babies!


Go here... http://pinterest.com/mystikgarden/halloween/
and I WILL be updating daily 

Also here----http://pinterest.com/mystikgarden/fall/

have fun!


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

First, a BIG thank you to Bethene for taking on this massive event!

Likes... Classic Halloween. Orange and blacks, pumpkins, witches, vintage, especially 70s. Ornaments for my Halloween tree would be awesome!

This year's theme is Haunted Hollow Mine. Our garage haunt will be a tour of a collapsed and deserted mine said to be haunted by the miners who died mysteriously after blasting through to an undiscovered cavern. Cave critters would be wonderful...bats, spiders, bugs. Anything western would also be appreciated.

Dislikes...anything too movie monster specific...Freddy, Jason, Michael etc.

Thanks in advance to my future SR!


----------



## Teresa M (Aug 11, 2011)

I have no problem with homemade, thrift store or whatever! Many of our Halloween props are homemade and I love seeing the creativity of so many others on the forum. We do an outdoor party prior to Halloween where we have a small yard haunt in addition to decorating a large portion of our yard. On Halloween night, we do up our front yard with a haunt and decorations. We are basically the only ones in the neighborhood that do it, so we try to make it really good! We don't do an overall theme and we try to vary the rooms year to year. We have done a clown room, witches, spiders, mad scientist, autopsy, deli and body parts. We do have a cemetary, also. I am building up to do a kid's playroom, that is probably what I need the most for. My vision for that is to have a spring horse that is moving and squeaking but no one in the room and all of the other toys just looking like they were abandoned where they lay. I am trying to do it with more old fashined type toys; I have plenty of porcelain dolls, but just a few wooden toys and a creepy clown picture. So, I really need more things to fit into that. However, anything that would fit into any of those areas would work.

Here is the link to my Pinterest Halloween board http://pinterest.com/teresamarsh/halloween/

We do not do anything inside, so anything that works better inside, would not work well for me. I do not like overly gory things (especially now that the grandbabies are old enough to understand some of it), a little bit of gore is ok though. I am not a big fan of the typical horror movie villians, Freddy, Jason, etc; however, I do like classic horror movie monsters, mummy, vampire, etc. 

I think that about covers it. I know that I will be thrilled with whatever I get! I am so excited! Heehe!


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

LOL, I had the reply box open in one tab and the thread open in another, so I could scan thru everyone else's ideas and click back over to my reply !!

I decorate inside & out. 

Inside is a hodge-podge. I have an apothecary in the kitchen & I just started collecting little village pieces. I have skeletons of all sizes, everywhere. Glitter is OK!  My albums show my tastes pretty well. I'm OK with new, hand-made and/or hand-me-downs.
Outside the my Maple Grove Cemetery. It's pretty basic, and somewhat goofy.

Likes:
gargoyles
skeletons
graveyards
ghosts
bats
black cats
owls / ravens / vultures
potion bottles / spell books
blowmolds
Boney Bunch / Yankee Candle stuff
Gothic / Victorian stuff
maple leaves / natural items (branches, etc)
unique things

Dislikes:
Disney
TV guys (Freddy, Jason, etc)
clowns
excessive blood & gore
excessive cutesy
inflatables
zombie babies
Nightmare Before Christmas


here's my Pinterst board http://pinterest.com/n8ltg/halloween-fall/


----------



## Sublime Nightmare (Aug 2, 2009)

My family decorates inside and out. Indoors is very haunted mansion (gothic) and Martha Stewart Stewart and that doesn't change from year to year. You can look at my photo albums for pictures. Outside, we're doing a haunted walk through this year. There will be a witch's kitchen, vampire lair, hall of portraits with a drop panel, and a mad scientist's lab. I love, love, love handmade items and I also like secondhand props that you don't need anymore.

Likes:
Vampires
tarnished silver trays, candleabras, candle sticks etc.
apothocary jars
Ghosts and graveyards, FCG (if you have an old FCG you don't want, I will happily take it!)
Animated Ouija board
Witches
Gothic decor
Halloween bakeware
Face changing portraits
Ravens
Mad scientist lab supplies
Animatronics
Candleabras
Skeletons and skulls
Bats
Scarecrows
pvc candles or real ones
Creepycloth, cheesecloth, spiderwebbing - I can never have enough!
Halloween barware like glasses, serving pieces, wine bottle stoppers.
Sleepy Hollow or Poe themed decor


Dislikes:
Dollar tree items items unless used to make something else (I shop there frequently so don't need a anything from there)
Zombie babies or dolls
gore and body parts
cutesy things
Blow molds and inflatables

Here's my pintrest pages. If it's there, I want it!!!

http://pinterest.com/titus2002/halloween/
http://pinterest.com/titus2002/a-raven-halloween/


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

LIKES:
*Vintage
*Antique
*UNIQUE handmade
*Victorian
*JOLs
*Witches kitchen
*Eerie
*Creepy
*A little gore
*Haunted
*Ghosts
*Skeleton Keys
*Skeletons
*Dead people
*Funny Zombies (particularly Shaun of the Dead)

DISLIKES:
*Cemetery Photography
*Clowns
*Glitter
*Too much gore
*Zombie babies
*Candy

Stalk my albums


----------



## Silver Lady (Jul 12, 2011)

Any Halloween Disney I will love it, but my all time favorite is the Evil Queen.... Evil Queen from Snow White, Cruella De'vil, and Ursula

LIKES:
Halloween Disney
Disney Villains
Evil Queens
Witches
Halloween themes shoes and purses
Halloween kitchen wares like tablecloths and napkins (not the cheap plastic Dollar Tree or Dollar General Kind)
Coffins
Bat
Black cats
Werewolf
Vampires
Pumpkins
Crow and/or Raven
Halloween makeup, nails and jewelry
Glitter
Skulls
Ghost

DISLIKES:
Bugs, Spiders, Gory, Bloody, Evil Clowns, cutesy, zombies


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Likes: 

Skulls 
vampires
gore is great 
rodents
tombstones
evil dolls/toys
potion/witch bottles
anything creepy or unusual
zombies (huge Walking Dead fan)
homemade is great!

Dislikes: 

Cutesy
Not into the whole Twilight series

I don't really have a theme, unless creepy and eclectic counts 

Edited to add: FedEx is terrible here! I'm still searching with the neighbors for a package that was delivered a few days ago. No problems whatsoever with USPS or UPS


----------



## Kerimonster (Sep 10, 2009)

After missing last year, i'm so excited to participate again! 


Likes: 
Addams Family
Sleepy Hollow 
LOVE Hocus Pocus
Frankenstein/Bride of Frank
Indoor/Outdoor lighting (minus sting lights - I have soooo many string lights.) 
Skulls/Skeletons
Tombstones
Spooky Town 
Gore
Witch Stuff 
Lab items
Creepy Stuff
Creepy Pictures
Spider Webs
Gothic Decore 
Halloween Art 
Pumpkins
Bats
Cheesecloth
Halloween scrapbook items (stickers, cut outs, paper...pretty much any of the crafty things you can find at Michaels.) 
Anything you crafty guys make!  


Dislikes: 
Clowns
Anything super cutesy 
Aliens
Stuffed animals 
Country/Rustic 
Dolls & zombie babies
Window Stickers 


Don't need: 
Movies, music, bugs, snakes, pirate, kitchen supplies/dishes, candy


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

I have three main areas that I decorate for Halloween. The front yard is our cemetery; the garage is a demonic underworld, while the front walkway and entrance is a witch’s area with creatures of the night. I have quite a few images of previous Halloween displays in my albums and I will not be changing themes. I’d like to improve what I have started. A video of my display while still being set-up is below for your reference. 

In the witch’s area, I could use some more apothecary jars and/or labels and something to fill the jars such as a “How to get a Baby in a Jar” prop from Old Man Bakke’s Tutorial. Sinister little vermin are always welcome, especially rats, bats, mice and spiders. I would love to get various animal skulls to display here as well. A “Monster Book of Monsters” like the one in Katsters tutorial would be incredible. 

I’m pretty satisfied with my cemetery but there’s always room for improvement. I could use an owl and some coloured finger LED’s for accents. I have two animatronic zombies almost completed but I am short hands for one of them. 

My garage underworld is in need of some more detail. Foam skulls, and dollar store chains would enhance the mood. I definitely need, small skeletons, bones, and medieval weaponry or something demonic similar to my wall to help hide the base of a four foot high fake flame. I hope to build a façade for the entrance, and grey exterior paint (even left-overs) would be appreciated.
I would love to project Big ScreamTV’s monster eyes (original with Oculus eyes) in one of my upper windows. 

A fresh set of eyes on a display brings new ideas. Certainly if my secret reaper or any one else on the forum can think of something that is not on my list but would improve my display I would greatly appreciate their input and creativity. Please if you have an “out of the box” idea, don’t be shy and let me know where something is intended.

Not included in my pm to Bethene but realized I definitely need 5 dollar store chains. Also adding in the Dollarama skulls on a 5 ft long black fabric rope/vine, 

I have lots of PVC candles, spider webbing, and Halloween Music so I don’t need any of these. I don’t decorate with gore, clowns, pirates, aliens, glitter or cute Halloween decorations.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Here’s my little (ha!) list. I tried to be as specific as possible and include things that are new, used, thrift shop finds, homemade and items to hunt down. 

I enjoy decorating inside the house, although I do some outside decorating too. I host a Halloween theme party every year. This year my theme is _Witch’s Inn Dead & Breakfast _and next year my theme will be a turn of the century _Carnevil_ with freaks, geeks & shrieks, a fortune teller, and a traveling medicine man show. Used, thrift store and homemade items are great.

Likes:
I like spooky things I can reuse with any theme – skulls, skeletons, bones, ravens, owls, snakes, spiders, bats, rats and black cats.

Needs:
Items I’ve been searching for or need this year are: black lace material, a weathered doctor’s bag, old ostrich feather duster, black led candles any size, green creepy cloth and fish netting, (if my Reaper is very creative, I desperately need a swamp witch’s hat in black and olive green for my costume) and peculiar looking flower displays.

For the carnival theme, I need medicine bottles or tins, circus oddities (I’ve picked up a few shadow boxes and need some items to display in them), gold/coin jewelry for fortune teller, gypsy scarfs - especially in teal, brown, & gold, a burned copy of Nox Arcana or Midnight Syndicate’s circus cd. 

My latest passion is gargoyles, so any gargoyle item would be great! Also, I’m collecting old classical horror hardback books, I have some Poe, _Dracula_,_ Frankenstein_, and _Phantom of the Opera_ but am looking for _The Invisible Man_ or _The Island of Dr. Moreau_ by H.G. Wells, _The Legend of Sleepy Hallow _by Washington Irving, _The Strange Case of Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde_ by Robert Louis Stevenson.

I also started collecting items for a _Haunted Luau_ theme, so any freaky tikis or sinister looking Hawaiian items would be much appreciated!

Desires:
These items are on my ultimate wish list that I hope to own one day – Gemmy’s Big Mouth Billy Bones, a skin & eyeball spell book (Hocus Pocus style) or any creepy spell book, a homemade Ouija board with a self-moving planchette, a Victorian doll house or Gothic doll house accessories.

Dislikes:
I’m not too much into Harvest, pumpkins or scarecrows, overly cute or glittery items, excessive gore. And please no candy – it melts in the Florida heat & humidity. 

_<edit:> _
7/28 - Forgot to add my Pinterest link - http://pinterest.com/tannasgach/boards/
8/11 - Deleted candelabra, spider web tablecloth and fez monkey.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

guess I better add my list also....
I will probably be back also! LOL!!!Already added to it as I read others lists!!!! 

Likes:

Love spooky, dark and dreary, things that go bump in the night . 
LOVE anything to do with witches,,, !! potion bottles. etc,, even though I have many,, I just love them,, 
Ghosts. skelly;s skulls,,
spiders,, their webs and egg sacks,, victims
Bats, & rats,
do a grave yard so anything that can go in there, tombstones,, PVC candles...... Lanterns,, ground breakers ,spot and flood lights,,, ( led would be awesome, the home made ones?! ) 
werewolves, 
anything animated or that I can use to make things animated,,, deer motors,, etc.. 
while I mostly have done out door haunts,, I am starting indoor decor too,,, 
love home made,, thrift store,, etc, ''
my pinterest page is on my signature, and I have a few albums. 

Dislikes:

zombiebabies,, clowns. gory dolls,,, satanic/devil stuff.. excessive gore, masks,, (don't use them, make my own prop heads ) overly cutsey,


----------



## blacksc (Aug 29, 2010)

Likes - zombies, gore, blood, skeleton, skull, bones etc. indoor or outdoor, party items, home made crafts, spell books, home decor, anything halloween related is perfect! 

Dislikes - nothing!


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

What's not to like about our high unholy holiday? Well okay, the cheesy stuff and the overly bloody stuff... Yeah, and the cheap looking stuff (bluckies)... The stuff you'd see at Grandma's (no offense to all you Grannies - I'm old enough, but have two very sensible daughters!)... No dolls, no clowns, no (more) spiders or rats...

But I digress. My DH and I are seasoned yard haunters. We have a fairly large yard (for city dwellers) with a large Maple tree dead center. (You can see from my pics.) We also haunt the interior of the house and throw a big pig roast on the weekend before the Big Day. We usually get about 200 - 250 TOTers and love to give out treats instead of candy (so any kewl treats would be welcome!). The de riguer "must haves" for the TOTers in my 'hood always seem to be the GID fangs and paddle ball games!

We're revisiting the "Cheverly Hillbillies" theme this year, so anything ******* would be appreciated. (Note I said *******, not racist... My neighbors have quite enough reasons to call me a cracker...) Spare (empty or full!) PBR cans - old (shot up) street signs - hand-held farm equipment - those would all be lovely.

I do enjoy my Buckys (www.skeletonstore.com) and Harveys (www.skeletonsandmore.com) and I do love the fetal skeleton who hangs out in my living room (he needs a small wooden coffin if anyone's looking to get rid of one). They're always looking for new, well old really, and disgusting, clothes... A teensy christening gown would be fabulous. Cool old hats are a plus. Worn out boots in smaller sizes, rubber snakes, rotisserie motors and the like... 

Hmmm, what else? Oh yeah, Dark Candles! Or Midnight whatchmacallit from Yankee Candles - you know the scent I mean!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

I don’t throw a party, but do decorate indoors and out for the whole month of October - lots of kids coming through our complex and our house. In fact, I think all the day cares in the area bring their kids on little "field trips" to see our display, lol.

Outdoor theme this year is “The Midnight Carnival.” For that I still need some creepy carnival music on a cd, a sign for the fortune teller, some creeped out rotten (cotton) candy. I will carry the theme indoors to the fireplace mantle, where I want to display thrift store clown figurines, and in the guest bathroom "Clown Dressing Room." I am on the lookout for vintage looking clown paintings too. 

Indoors is more of a haunted house/Addams family feel. Like spooky busts, cheesecloth, black garland, gargoyles, a pile of skulls in a bowl, spooky portraits and lenticulars, ghosts. 

I love unique or transformed thrift store finds, handmade art, or homemade props the best!

I like to collect vintage Halloween pieces, like Beistle cutouts, and paper mache candy holders or lanterns, Ben Cooper masks and treat bags, and also vintage-looking orange and black Halloween pieces and tabletop blowmolds. Also love the classic Halloween monsters like Frankenstein, Mummy, Ct. Dracula, Werewolf.

Don’t need candy or movies. Allergic to scented candles. 
Not really into blood and gore, with the exception of a few severed limbs here and there. 

Pinterest boards are at http://pinterest.com/pablangston/boards/


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

My very first Secret Reaper (be gentle, hee, hee)
Okay, I love Halloween but to be specific here I go:
I have a front yard display that I put up first thing and for the whole month of October. My theme this year is going to be "Glow in the Dark Ghosts" in which I want to transform my front porch into a black light, ghostly display. (my first year with this theme) I have a graveyard with handmade tombstones and lots of skeletons and pumpkins and cornstalks. I have store bought props, but I like the ones I make myself the best including my FCG and my Cauldron Creep. I have recently begun making skulls 'ala Bradgoodspeed, so foam skulls from Michaels or similar stores are in high demand for me right now. My look or haunt aesthetic is creepy, gothic, graveyard, ghostly and erie...not gory or bloody.
Likes
Skeletons
foam skulls
pumpkins
ghosts
spiders 
crows, ravens, or owls
Spanish moss
skeletons
Witch jars
Nightmare Before Christmas (love Jack & Zero)
Vintage Halloween
anything I can use to make props
a handmade thing from my Secret Reaper would be simply lovely and make me smile 
Whatever my Secret Reaper thinks I would like

Dislikes and or Don't Needs
Clowns
Gorey things
Creepy Cloth
Candy (my Dentist asked me to put that in there)
Cutesy Halloween (unless it's NBC)
Tombstones (Unless you make it yourself)

I am easy to please and grateful for anything anyone would send to me. If you are my Secret Reaper this will be a cake walk! (so thanks in advance SR for being my Reaper) And I am SO excited to have a "victim" of my very own. Yay!


----------



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

Time to get involved again! Here's my fuel to the flame!


Looking for outdoor displays. Anything involving LEDS string lights in red or Halloween colors. I'm working with half my yard being part of the woods. I don't get much in TOTers, but I do throw multiple Halloween parties during the month including adults only. I enjoy monsters display. I'm trying to get involved in the animated video window display theme this year. 
For those that don't know, I live in a house at the end of a Dead End street complete with its own woods. Here is the link to see what I am working with this year. Have your own Woods?
Other likes:
Monster costumes and masks
Garden displays including gnomes and gargoyles
Any displays that light up
Inflatables. I have kids that love them. Even used ones as long as they work.
Outfits for my Devil Girl Manniquin. Yes, I made one a few years ago. Just remember black and red is her colors.
I have no problem with used decorations

Dislikes:
Cute. Can't use most of them and they will end up getting regifted.
String lights that are not LED. I need LED because I can hook more of them up without burning out a fuse in one line.
Movies. Unless it is one that is for displaying in the window, I can't use them.
Blowmolds. See cute


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

This will be my first Secret Reaper so I'm very excited to start picking up stuff for my 'victim'

*Likes:*
Love gothic-style items
Edgar Allan Poe
Crows/Ravens
Skulls
Cemetery/tombstones
Black frames with haunting photos/images
Spiders
Silhouettes
Lanterns/luminaries
Candles/candlesticks/candelabras
LED lights
Owls
Bats
Day of the Dead
Pumpkins
Gargoyles
Addams Family/Haunted Mansion-style items
Anything handmade as it will be an original!

We'd like to do a victorian funeral theme party this year so anything that would fit that theme. 

We're moving to a townhome in the next couple weeks so we really won't have a lot of outdoor space to work with so most items will be used indoors.

*Dislikes:*
Anything cute
Clowns
Gore
Slasher film icons (Freddy, Michael, etc)
Pirates
Aliens
Dolls
zombies
No glitter
Not really into the witch/ouija board items
Don't need any movies

http://pinterest.com/blackcat1031/boards/


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Haunt vision for this year: Singing skull band,( I have one three axis skull assembled and another in the box to assemble) setting in a grave yard, with a pneumatic trumpet player (already built). with lanterns hanging from trees. A witch scene set up with potion bottles, witch books, rocking granny (witch) , cauldron creep.

Likes: anything that would fit in the vision above
Things for the band (need an old beat up trumpet or a plastic toy trumpet aged and tricked out by any of the super creative people here). Clothes or hats for the band.
Potion bottles and/or labels
Goodwill, thrift store finds
multi armed candelabra for floating candelabra. (I can't find a cheap one anywhere)
Plan to do pirates in a couple years, so anything that theme would be good.
witch books
spiders, webs, crows, fake logs, nick knacks that would fit the scene
LED candles for graves
skulls, tombstones, bats
Spooky music tracks or mp3s
Would love glitter bombs for indoor decoration or any type of halloween related indoor decor
Cheese cloth ghost for a FCG.
Just about any of the terrific crafts I have seen people on the forum create
A lovely Halloween Wreath for indoors
Would love a decorated witch hat. Pointed okay, but a top hat style similar to ones posted by Katster, Saki.girl, and the-dullahan would be awesome.
Tombstone always welcome. 

I want to create a spooky ambiance, not scare the little kids too much, while still making the older kids remember the yard.

Dislikes:
Blood, gore, guts, slashers, chainsaws, you get the idea. No Freddy, Michael, Ring, Saw etc...
zombies, I am planing to make a grave grabber though
Can't stand Zombie Babies
clowns
Please, nothing that was once really alive or fetal in a jar. Just saying.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

loving the detail this year for the most part,,, remember,, the more detailed the better!!


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

This is my first Reaper. Very excited to join up! You can look at my Halloween to do list for an idea of what I'm doing this year: http://pinterest.com/zim2/my-halloween-to-do-list/

Looking for anything with a gothic feel to it. I'm doing an old Universal monster themed Halloween party 
Likes: Things related to Laboratory, Frankenstein, Dracula, Invisible Man, Gothic style decor items that could be put on a shelf or table
Interesting gothic style crosses
Something steampunk-ish

Dislikes: Anything cute or glittery


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Remember to put your likes list here as well as in the PM!!


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

Isn't it interesting that most of us don't like gore? Wow...


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

halloweenscreamqueen said:


> Isn't it interesting that most of us don't like gore? Wow...


i thought i was weird for not liking gore.. i was also surprised by how many also don't like it..


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Gore to me is not halloween. It's just psycho killer. Yes, that's scary, but it's not halloween as I see it.



Halloeve55 said:


> i thought i was weird for not liking gore.. i was also surprised by how many also don't like it..


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

im the goddess said:


> Gore to me is not halloween. It's just psycho killer. Yes, that's scary, but it's not halloween as I see it.


thats how i feel when i'm watching a 'horror' movie that turns into a blood bath..some movies make me wanna not to ever drive at night or go in the woods..lol


----------



## mikieofthedead (Aug 12, 2005)

Likes: Bats, gargoyles, dragons, witches, pirates, ghosts, skeletons, candy, open graves, things that say boo, swollen eyeballs, high voltage and monster making 

dislikes: umm Christmas, angry villagers, nooses, pigeons and clowns

This year my haunt theme is pirate related. Anything piratey would be awesome


----------



## Queen Of Spades (Jun 7, 2013)

The theme for our Halloween party this year is a crazy Entomologist who's specimens escaped, crawled through radiation, and took over a party so any kind of creepy crawlers, big or small, are welcomed. 

Likes: Bugs, mice, rats, snakes, other crawlers, Disney stuff, villains, crafting supplies, material, yarn, steampunk, Victorian style, lights, glow stuff, classic Halloween, witches, pirates, jars, potion books, bones, mad science stuff, glitter, monsters, radiation/toxic signs and symbols.
Dislikes: Gore, blood, demons, vampires, babies, clowns.
*Note: I live in an extremely hot area (110+) so items that are heat sensitive may not fare well.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm easy but also endlessly frustrating for some. I love anything homemade - something you've crafted yourself. It could be anything and it will be treasured. The only thing that could possibly called a dislike is gore


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

don't forget to post your likes and dis likes,, have a couple signed up with no list here,, plus a couple listed here who have not signed up yet!! LOL!!!!!!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

mikieofthedead said:


> dislikes: umm Christmas, angry villagers, nooses, pigeons and clowns


pigeons???


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

The Auditor said:


> pigeons???


ZOMG i missed that one too cute♥


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

that is funny!!!!!!


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

YAY it’s secret reaper time!! Halloween around our house is called Katoween. We have a large costumes mandatory party every year. We decorate both indoor and outdoors. Outside we usually do some carved pumpkins, lighted pumpkin props, lights, a cemetery, witches circle. Inside we have a spooky nursery, attack of the birds, spider’s den. 

Here’s a link to my Pinterest http://pinterest.com/katshead42/halloween/

LIKES:
Cauldrons
Classic horror stuff Frankenstein, Wolfman, Etc.
Ornaments
Lanterns
Skulls
Skeletons
Masks 
Homemade items
Large Spiders
Witches but not super cutesy
Outdoor decorations
Light up Jack-o-lanterns
Cemetery stuff

DISLIKES:
Glitter
Cutesy stuff


----------



## Midnite Spookshow (Jan 25, 2012)

First off, thank you Bethene for setting all of this up and for all of your hard work! You're the best  

Haunt Name: Nightmare Hollow (lots of eerie, dark and down right creepy things, monsters you may only see in your nightmares, things that go bump in the night, haunted house, very pumpkin rot inspired…)

Themes: Burned down orphanage from late 1800’s (local urban legend) but the children are ghosts that will be placed around the yard and cemetery, Outdoor cemetery/ pet cemetery, Trick r treat scene (I’m making Sam this year!) Blacklight basement (possibly), Gothic/Victorian/black living room, Large pumpkin monster with minions coming out of the woods, Bloody bathroom ( I have a shower curtain with a man with a knife and blood on it and a screaming woman soundbox that I hide under the sink)

Likes: This list is long but I wanted to make sure it was detailed and easy for my reaper!

Owls(dollar tree may have them!) I love anything owls as long as it isn’t too cutesy or glittery (unless it's a coffee mug) 

Anything gothic/ Victorian décor for our living room - skulls, picture frames, candles, candle sticks, vintage pictures, creepy cloth, spider webs, cheesecloth, small coffins, candelabras, black lace, pictures of detailed skulls, bones, or spiders in frames, apothecary jars, vintage books, cemetery photography, black roses or flowers, skull cameos, silhouettes in frames)

Crows and vultures, bats, spiders and their victims or sacs (see my pinterest!)

Tombstones and cemetery items, I am also going to incorporate a pet cemetery into my haunt -pvc candles, ground breakers, coffins, fillers, things you would see in a real cemetery, things I can make tombstones with (thrift store finds, angels, flowers I can monster mud, decorative pieces and accents, statues, etc...)

Zombies- ground breakers, outdoor and indoor decorations, I already have some zombie babies thanks to last year’s secret reaper! (nothing too overboard like a zombie killing kit) - our spare bedroom is decorated with zombie things but is usually closed off during our party, however I keep these items up all year round lol 

Monsters/ creatures of the night -really creepy, lurking like monsters/demons/minions/ pumpkinrot-like for indoor or outdoor

Candles -pvc or real and if they are scented any fall scent EX. pumpkin, toasted marshmallow, candy corn, caramel or candy apple etc…) except things that smell like patchouli, real trees or leaves, I LOVE the smell but don’t want my house to smell like it lol Same applies to hand soaps! 

Skulls & skeletons, sugar skulls (of any size)- I love the resin ones from walgreens! 

Ghosts- flying crank ghost or one without a motor, or anything “haunted house”, spooky, dark and dreary, creepy, things that go bump in the night, Old clothing to fit my ghost children- any size

Pumpkins and JOL- funkins, anything I can set outside for my trick r treat scene, any type of carved face!

Halloween music EX. Midnight syndicate, Nox Arcana, Audio Zombie (nothing with singing in it unless its creepy children lol)

Lights: LED string lights mini or regular size in purple, green, and orange. Spotlights in blue, green, red, purple, or blacklight (the homemade ones from Stiltbeast Studios work be great!) Strobe lights. Unique indoor lighting. Witch jars that can be hung 

Anything blacklight (the lights themselves, paint, props to put in basement)- I don't have anything for this area yet so it might be used in later years! 

Anything I can use in the kitchen (towels, oven mitts, coffee mug, bake ware, cupcake items, utensils, cookie cutters, dessert decorations & garnishes, wine bottle toppers)

Anything from the movie trick r treat or something you would see from the movie (the rules of Halloween, Sam figurine, candy, the school bus massacre, lots of jack o lanterns)

Spooky trees, Halloween tree ( I am making a small Halloween tree for inside and will need some gothic/spooky/ nothing too cutesy ornaments, would love handmade/homemade ornaments!)

Anything bloody or gory, eyeballs (except for animals and children) 

Wig head forms or things I can make witches/monsters out of, wigs

We are taking a trip to Salem this year and will be scouting out some witch items, so to get this area of my haunt started I will say I also like apothecary jars, spell books, witches hats, potions, cauldrons, witch jars that hang

A cauldron creep (ala devil's chariot) is at the top of my "want to make" list so anything that will help me make him!! 

I love old movie monsters, frankenstein & his bride, nosferatu...

I want to get into animated props so motors, rotisserie motor, deer motor, shiatsu motor, I am new to this area so I don’t really know where to start! 

Handmade, repurposed items, and thrift store finds are always welcomed!!  If you get lost just checkout my pinterest page! http://m.pinterest.com/jkuhns1031/

I will love anything my reaper gets me! I appreciate their hard work and thoughtfulness in advance! 


Dislikes: 
clowns, aliens, pirates, vampire and warewolves will not fit into my haunt theme, glitter or rhinestones (unless on a sugar skull), overly Disney or cutesy, blowmolds, inflatables, country, stickers or window clings, snakes, I will not bring a ouija board into my house (bad experiences) 

Thank you in advance to my secret reaper!! I hope I made it easy for you!


----------



## pumpkinking30 (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks again Bethene for putting this together. 

Here's my list of likes and dislikes. I tried to be as thorough as possible, but I probably forgot something on the likes side of things. Pretty much if it's not just gory and disgusting, I will love it. 

Likes:
Jack o Lanterns
Frankenstein
Ancient Egyptian/ Mummy stuff
Bats, Rats, Cats, Frogs, Owls, Spiders (no animal phobias here)
Vintage Halloween Stuff
Blow Molds
Beistle decorations
Vintage Rosbro/ E. Rosen Candy Containers
Vampires (Not the super gory or “Teen Romance” kind, more of the classic Dracula/ gothic vampire thing)
Potion Bottles
Dia de los Muertos
Witches
Universal Monsters
Disney’s Haunted Mansion
Creepy-looking photos
Travis Louie portraits
Ghosts 
Ghost stories (also books on paranormal investigation)
Ghost ships/pirates 
Grim reapers 
Skeletons
Wizard things 
Nightmare before Christmas
Skulls
Werewolves 
Ravens
Headless Horseman
Primitives (early American-style decorations)
Midnight Syndicate
Mad Scientist Stuff
Haunted Houses
Oddities
Boney Bunch
Halloween Village Stuff
Gargoyles
Halloween/ Fall Scents (Candles, oil burners/infusers,)
Fall Leaves
Scarecrows
Tombstones
Swamp monsters
Voodoo things

Dislikes
Gore, Blood, Guts
Zombies
Real Witchcraft Items
With the Florida climate candy is probably not the best idea. 
Horror movies (slasher films)


----------



## Pumpkinqueen29 (Mar 5, 2013)

The king and I combined forces coming up with our list as we seemed to have a lot of the same items on our lists and we always thought of things after we sent the lists. So here is my copy of our list. 

Likes:
Jack o Lanterns
Frankenstein
Ancient Egyptian/ Mummy stuff
Bats, Rats, Cats, Frogs, Owls, Spiders (no animal phobias here)
Vintage Halloween Stuff
Blow Molds
Beistle decorations
Vintage Rosbro/ E. Rosen Candy Containers
Vampires (Not the super gory or “Teen Romance” kind, more of the classic Dracula/ gothic vampire thing)
Potion Bottles
Dia de los Muertos
Witches
Universal Monsters
Disney’s Haunted Mansion
Creepy-looking photos
Travis Louie portraits
Ghosts 
Ghost stories (also books on paranormal investigation)
Ghost ships/pirates 
Grim reapers 
Skeletons
Wizard things 
Nightmare before Christmas
Skulls
Werewolves 
Ravens
Headless Horseman
Primitives (early American-style decorations)
Midnight Syndicate
Mad Scientist Stuff
Haunted Houses
Oddities
Boney Bunch
Halloween Village Stuff
Gargoyles
Halloween/ Fall Scents (Candles, oil burners/infusers,)
Fall Leaves
Scarecrows
Tombstones
Swamp monsters
Voodoo things

Dislikes
Gore, Blood, Guts
Zombies
Real Witchcraft Items
With the Florida climate candy is probably not the best idea. 
Horror movies (slasher films)


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

getting some real nice details here!!!!!!!


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

Dear, SR
this is my first year doing any decorating of my own. I have close to nothing so I will be grateful for absolutely anything you send me! I'm not too picky. 


Likes:
Owls
tombstones
creepy cloth
ground breakers
insane asylum type stuff
Handmade items are totally accepted 
Vintage Halloween
I love Victorian era things
hearses
Alice in wonderland-esc
sound affects
bats
Potion jars!
Witches
Gory stuff
Spell books
mermaids
skeletons
I do "cute" as well as scary
indoor/outdoor
ouija boards. (Not the cardboard glow in the dark kind)
jack-o-lanterns
Props (have none)
Anything that would look cool in a witches kitchen
cauldrons
those tp roll candles
foggers
Glitter
lights
skulls
witch hats
animatronics
masks (for future prop builds. Really want a witch one)
unique jars
candles/ candelabras
crows
potion labels
spiders
spider webs
black cats
I love little unique trinkets
wax warmers (don't have a Halloween one yet)
fall scented wax cubes I.E: pumpkin spice, apple cinnamon, pumpkin pie. I LOVE spiced scents.
oddities
vintage photographs
Halloween related signs
Halloween jewelry
If my SR happens to have the devil, medusa, werewolf or dracula busts from the dollar tree that would be awesome 
lights: really would like orange, purple, green string or rope lights Heard they have them at some dollar stores *wink wink*
battery operated tea lights
http://pinterest.com/catiebbyy/halloween/


Dislikes:
Aliens
Don't care for characters like Jason, freddy, etc.
pirate things
I love Disney, but not for Halloween
zombie babies
candy
blow molds
dolls
steam punk


----------



## "i got a rock!" (Apr 20, 2013)

I decorate inside and out, we have a big Halloween Party & Game ever year .This year’s game & theme, Halloween Scavenger Witch Hunt. Related items are welcome; I am planning to post my game on the party Ideas forum for some great advice. We also do a haunted barn, so all props are welcome, love gore, zombies, and yes zombie babies, evil dolls redone by you crafty reapers ( no Barbie size please). I do have pinterest page reapers. http://pinterest.com/jessiesawinner/boards/

Likes: I will not be disappointed with anything I get 

Skeletons
Skulls
Cemetery stuff
Tombstones
Grim Reapers
Traditional Halloween
Rats
Mice
Owls
Ravens and crows
Cats
LED candles
Candle sticks and candelabras
Classic movie creatures
Outdoor decoration
Light up decoration
Spell books
Potion Jars
Coffins 
Unique jars/bottles
Glowing stuff
Witch stuff 
Evil dolls/toys
Creepy Pictures
Vintage looking stuff
Lanterns
Anything creepy or unusual
I’m fascinated with creepy abandoned amusement parks
Candles (pumpkin spice)
Need witchy stuff for my party this year-spell books, bottles ect 
Dislikes: 

Cutesy 
Aliens 
Not into the glittery stuff
Cartoony type stuff

I have plenty of:

Music
Movies
Candy

I house a Husband, 2 horses, 3 cats, 2 barn cats and 3 birds. my son is 27 and lives in California  so no kids in the house


----------



## sikntwizted (Oct 26, 2007)

Likes:
Zombies
Graveyard stuff
skeletons
I can dig gory 
Witches
Trolls
Mostly do outdoor stuff
Heck, I'll even take your junk parts, or broken stuff. I'm pretty good at rahabing/repurposing junk.
Like homemade stuff too. 
Anamatronics


Dislike: 
Glitter
too cutesy.

I'm ok with indoor stuff too. Don't really have much indoor stuff. I'm not a picky guy! Sorry to be so vague, I'll be happy with anything!


----------



## killerhaunts (Jan 6, 2010)

OOps I posted my likes/dislikes on the other thread ... like last time. Here they are:

Likes: Well, most stuff but this year my outdooor haunt theme is zombies/undead. I am also hosting my first Halloween party this year for my daughter (5yrold)
Good stuff I always need: bones, skulls, gauze/cheesecloth/creepy cloth, silk plant leaves (big ones for my bush costume!), crows, owls, skeletons, candles, pumpkins, scarecrows, etc.

Dislikes. Glitter, cute


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

it is fun reading the list,, you also then get a feel for what their haunts are going to be!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks so much to bethene!!!

To my Reaper: Thank you in advance for the hard work and kindness I know that you will put into my things. Don't worry, I am easy to please and decorate every room in my house and the outside so ill find room for anything you can dream up.

LIKES:
Witches (I'm including my Pinterest boards. I have one dedicated just to Witches)

I really want to start a collection of potion bottles, anything that may go good in a Witch Haunt (my next project)
also Primitive witch stuff, brooms, wood signs, berry vines etc...My kitchen is like a magical kitchen 

Vampires, I love classic beautiful vampires, think hammer girls in long white flowing dresses and Dracula

Black Cats, Spiders, bats, owls and Ravens, I especially love Ravens/Crows

I love the Wicked Witch of the West/Elphaba, I don't care for other wizard of oz but Im crazy over the green queen!

I Would love a sign for my Graveyard, I don't even have a generic one that says cemetery on it..I always wanted to make one but never got to it. We call it The Nights Watch Cemetery- Grounds Keepers The East Family 

Glitter is very welcome I love beautiful glittery things

Skeletons, Skulls I don't really have very many of either of these

Gothic/Victorian Décor

Haunted Houses, Cemeteries, fog, lightning, moons and stars

Any Halloween related books or bookmarks, I am a reader. I love to drink tea and read my Halloween magazines and books, Ive been on the look out for a Halloween tea set with a pot

Any type of black lace table cloth, table runner

Spooky photography, pictures or art work would be fantastic

Pillows, blankets, quilts, throws for the couch for our spooky family movie nights

My bedroom is decorated in skulls and red roses and i have tons of empty spots on my dresser and walls

I really appreciate anything hand made as well as thrift store, new , used, re purposed..........see I told you I wouldn't be that difficult

My Themes this year are:
Edgar Allan Poe in the dining room
Sleepy Hollow in the living room
Witches in the kitchen
Spider Lair on my front porch
Classic graveyard scene, I'm making my first low rolling fog this year and my first mood lighting attempt!

DISLIKES:
Snakes, yikes!!! Satanic/Voodoo stuff, clowns, zombie babies, aliens, evil dolls/toys/kids,Pirates, Bloody Body Parts, Torture or animal cruelty

I cant even sleep i'm so excited!!!!!!! Thank you again 
www.pinterest.com/berniceeast


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

This really shouldn't be on the second page....


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Oh boy!! Here we gooooo...  

Dear Reaper,
Please don't read this list and feel limited to what is on it. It is just meant to give you ideas. Some of my best gifts in the past are things I didn't even think of. Feel free to put your own twisted touch on something and send it my way!!

Likes/Wants
I get my haunting style from old fashioned ghost movies. I love things that go bump in the night and make your mind run wild... creaking doors, turning door knobs, unexpected sounds, an image seen out of the corner of your eye and things that move by themselves. I love creepy! 
I have a cemetery in my front yard so anything to add to that would be great. 
My witches are always a big hit. I set up a scene with them in my front yard as well. Larger Oddities or curiosities would fit right in! 
The outside of my house is decorated to look old and abandoned. Pumpkin Rot style or creepy carved JOL's would look great on the steps and walkway.
I love ghosts, witches, skeletons, Gothic and Victorian decor, if it's slightly dark and creepy, I will love it!
I got some Vaseline/uranium glass as a mini secret Reaper gift and would love more of it. 
I will be tickled with a one of a kind, homemade or thrift store item as well as store bought props. Anything that fits the classic haunted house look (think of the Haunted Mansion), would be wonderful. Original artwork would be cherished.
I could use tombstones, grave markers, ground breakers, peepers and any creepy looking vintage or antique type items. 


Dislikes/Don't need
I do not care for Aliens, zombies, torture, slasher movies or recent movie icons (Chucky, Freddie, Michael, etc) I also don't like cutesy, country or extreme gore. I don't need any music or sound effects CD's.

For more ideas, feel free to rummage through my albums (on my profile) and
this is my Pinterest Page 

http://pinterest.com/kymmm/for-the-love-of-halloween/


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

bumping before it gets lost


----------



## thanosstar (Aug 5, 2012)

likes..
creepy ghosts
pumpkins (friendly or scary)
creepy gargoyles
nightmare before xmas anything
monster legos
halloween lighting
werewolves


dislikes..
ZOMBIES(over used and boring  )


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I am not sure, but I think a couple people have not listed theirs,,,


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

bethene said:


> I am not sure, but I think a couple people have not listed theirs,,,


Yes PLEASE, make sure likes are listed, the more the better! First time reapers, you will see how much it helps (OK, despite this being a bump, I really do mean it! )


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

and funnily enough, we have one person, at least, that posted likes and dis likes and never officially signed up !


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

and then you have me...just waiting ..lol


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Count me in!
I can't wait, Woot!

I love Traditional Halloween, ambiance, skeletons, gothic, pumpkins, lighting, bats, rats, cats, witches, vampires, reapers, you get the picture.

I do indoor and outdoor. Big indoor/outdoor party and Big backyard to haunt.

We are having an Undead Prom for our Halloween Party this year, I want people to come dressed for Halloween but going to prom. Of course Vampires kind of get away with murder, but if you are a werewolf, pirate, witch, etc, to come in a jacket or at least a tie and a gown. Just take your Halloween alter ego out for Prom. We are very excited, feedback has been great!
The Prom colors are black, red and white. I could use things that would help this theme. So far I have Boutonnieres, King and Queen sashes, a Banner and Streamers (from my Mini Reaping, Love it Amyml!). So let your imagination run wild.

If you aren't digging that, I do need masks! Badly! The Florida sun kills their lifespan, my creatures need new faces, or heads, whatever works. 

I don't like demons, cutesy or extreme gore.
I don't care for modern movie guys ala Mike, Jason, Freddy, etc.
I don't need candles, DVDs or kitchen wares (as much as I love them, no more room!  )
_Wanted to add NO Ouija boards, I won't have one in my house_

Can't wait to see who my victim is!
So, Bethene, we can't acknowledge who our Reaper was until after everyone has received their gifts? Will you make a new thread for that?


----------



## MissWendy13 (Jul 17, 2011)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> and funnily enough, we have one person, at least, that posted likes and dis likes and never officially signed up !


I signed up on the first day, but when I check my sent messages there's nothing :/ Should I sign up again just in case?


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

LIKES-

Spiders
Oddities & curiosities in jars and boxes and things
Potion Bottles & things for the witches area
Skeletons
Skulls
Spiders--little ones
Decorate indoors--lots of creepy cloth*and*anything 'odd' to put around
Vintage
Planning a haunted daycare scene for garage this year. Scary kids, babies*and*toys.
Anything for graveyard
Did I mention Spiders?
Hubbie buildng me my very own shed that I will turn into haunted house as this shed will be just for my Halloween creating items...and some large props. 
Spiders--big ones
Witches*
Zombies
Undead things
Gargoyles

Dislikes:
Clowns
Pirates
Gore
Torture scenes/items
Lots of Blood
Lots of Glitter--but some is OK--little accents here and there
'cutsey'


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Edited to add some things, plus my Pinterest link for my haunt: http://pinterest.com/amie_shive/the-revenants-lair/

Note: thrift shop, garage sale, home-made items are fine! 

Love:

anything related to haunted houses & cemeteries (esp. ghosts and "serious" tombstones)
battery op/electric candles and lanterns
Jack O' Lanterns of all kinds and sizes
flat cardboard & semi flat plastic jointed skeletons in all sizes
gargoyles & realistic busts (small are just fine)
vintage decorations & greeting cards
faux vintage folk decorations
aged/antiqued items
Victorian style items
Gothic style items
Nightmare Before Christmas/Corpse Bride
Peanuts Halloween
Looney Tunes' Witch Hazel, Executioner Porky Pig, scaredy Sylvester the Cat (other LT, not so much)
Mickey, Donald, and Goofy from "Lonesome Ghosts", "Disney's Trick or Treat", and similar old cartoons
The Halloween Tree items
headless horseman
Universal Studios monsters
Ouija and Spiritualism items
witchcraft items
folksy moons
bats
black cats
owls
spiders & webs
millipedes/centipedes
spooky or autumn scents
haunt/Halloween related t-shirts if not cute or gory
-----------------------------------

Dislike:

murder weapons/crime scenes/torture
gore
aliens
pirates
zombie babies/dead kids
nuclear fallout/toxic waste stuff
characters other than those mentioned above
anything cute except if vintage, or characters mentioned above
roaches
maggots
flies
glitter
colored spider webbing
air cannon sound effects
clowns


----------



## Windborn (Oct 10, 2011)

Likes:
bats & cats
witchy things: bottles, books, potions, brooms, etc
gargoyles
our party theme is zombies - complete with a shooting gallery (airsoft guns only!)
legos
we have 2 cats & 3 dogs so pet stuff is grand!
you can never have enough skulls & bones!
LOVE handmade stuff
signs
(really, anything you send will make us happy!)
and since I started the discussion on painted clothes I wear a size 7 shoe and XXL t shirt 



Dislikes: 
gory, bloody things
overly cutesy country stuff 
babies (zombie or otherwise!)
clowns
glitter


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Lots o'Witch lovers out here. This is a good thing....


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

The Auditor said:


> Lots o'Witch lovers out here. This is a good thing....


I agree, I want one of them..lol


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

i think its safe to say i might craft something witchy..if i happen to get a gorey lover..at least i can keep it for myself!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

MissWendy13 said:


> I signed up on the first day, but when I check my sent messages there's nothing :/ Should I sign up again just in case?


I am sure you are fine, you have to check a box to the left before you send or you will never will be able to track it. A lot of us wondered the first time we sent it


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

I seem to be a hard person to reap..hmmmm

LIKES:

STUFF

DISLIKES:

OTHER STUFF


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

OKAY seriously .........I only decorate outdoors and I really don't do small things like potions and books and all..maybe one day, but I have no room for things inside. I am going to be very precise here..

Likes
VINTAGE VICTORIAN ERA is kind of my theme..so think this for outdoors..

I really want a big raven or buzzard to put in a cage
scary jackolanterns..paper mache is great and those with the face like Holli made last year...like these..yeh these are awesome..







LMAO..Sounds like Im placing an order..
a scary vintage looking wreath would be nice
black or gray wigs for props
a goodwill wedding dress with long sleeves..lol..
acrylic craft paint..I paint A LOT of Halloween
creepy cloth.. burlap...
big furry ugly spiders
lighting..lanterns..
I love those candles everyone makes out of the pvc...I never seem to get around to making them
skeletons..even small ones..they make great crafts
I have 7 black cats..one more wouldnt hurt
hmmm...
spanish moss 
cemetery anything
bats are good, but I have a ton of those small black ones..I liked those PIB had in her album
thats all I can think of...

DISLIKES
cute glitter 
dolls
clowns..sorry Clarence..I love you
bloody gorey 
body peices
jason Freddy Michael M stuff
potions and books
no things in jars
bugs
cute country
blow molds
disney

thats all I can think of now..


----------



## blueczarina (Aug 18, 2011)

Here is my list of likes and dislikes copy and pasted from mini reaper pretty much. I draw inspiration from a lot of places. I like things with a darker vibe all year long and I am pretty open to whatever for the most part. I tend to keep some Halloween up all year. 

As far as themes go I'm still kind of thinking Edwardian vampire (think Downton Abbey era). I might mix a bit of witchyness in though. I plan on building some spell books and potions. 


http://pinterest.com/etherstragic/

Likes:
Indoor decor
Elegant gothic decor
Victorian/ Edwardian
vintage Halloween
antiqued items
Vampires, but not the teenage glittering kind. I like Dracula, Nosferatu, Interview With A Vampire/ Anne Rice type vampires, or something more Sid Vicious/ rock and roll like Spike and Drusilla.
coffins
black/ silver/ purples/ blues/ orange/ rich dark jewel tones/ blood red
Autumn/ Winter
ice and snow
Fall leaves and barren trees
Autumn scents and crisp Winter ones
shadows and silhouettes
the moon/ night sky
Slavic looking items
Anatomical type stuff/ organs/ blood/ skeletons
Macabre/ spooky curiosity shop type stuff
Spooky apothecary
spell books
Pumpkins
Candles/ candelabras
Cemetery/ graveyard/ tombstones
Bats/ Ravens/ crows
Black cats
Witches
Ghosts/ spirits
I like spider webs, but not the spiders themselves. They creep me out.
Black roses
Transylvanian castles
Reapers
Steampunk
gypsy
sugar skulls/ Dias De Los Muertos
dark, ethereal type stuff; apparitions
I do collect children toys that are quirky, vintage, or just curious in some way. I like the toys on Nightmare Before Christmas and the spider baby from Toy Story.


TV/ Movies:
Tim Burton especially Sleepy Hollow and Nightmare Before Christmas
Georges Méliès- A Trip to the Moon, etc
Addams Family
Dracula
Queen of the Damned/ Interview With A Vampire
Classic monsters
Let the Right One In
Underworld
Supernatural
Buffy/ Angel

Lit/ Authors:
Eastern European folklore
British romantic lit- Shelley (Mary and Percy), Keats, Byron, Coleridge, etc
Oscar Wilde/ Dorian Gray
Anne Rice
Bram Stoker
Edgar Allen Poe
Edward Gorey


Historical Periods/ Styles/ Cultures:
Victorian/ Edwardian
Eastern Europe/ Slavic/ Russia
1800s London and Paris
Dutch Renaissance
Art Nouveau
1920's
Art Deco
Baroque
Ancient Egypt
French Revolution/ Marie Antoinette type stuff
Brit Punk, who says Halloween can't be rock and roll

Dislikes:
Outdoor décor for now since I live in an apartment.
Spiders/ bugs- I have some phobias there.
Zombies
gory, blood and guts,Texas Chainsaw type decorations.
I'm not big on Freddy vs Jason, Scream, etc sort of movie characters. I don't mind dark movies, but I prefer something a little more atmospheric and elegant with a rich gothic landscape. I'm not big on that modern horror/ torture film stuff.
Werewolves
Sparkle-pires/ Twicrap- I like my vampires elegant, but vicious not glittering and emo. I hate most of that teen vampire crap that has become the thing since Twilight.
Clowns
Hot Topic
Disney
pirates
folksy, country type fall decor.
I'm not a cook so I wouldn't have much use for baking type stuff.
anything super Satanic, no goat heads and child sacrifices in a box


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

am loving all the details here,, makes it so much easier for the reaper to decide what to gift!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I don't know if Lil Ghouliette got around to making a likes and dislikes thread for us but there are a couple of things I would like on the list this year.

https://www.facebook.com/resurrectionvale Also Lil Ghouliette has pictures of our cemetery in her profile.

Anything home-made that would fit into a cemetery scene.
3/4 inch PVC connectors
Foam skulls
A mold to make my own foam skulls
Bats that I can hang from the house. I would really like some with their wings outstretched but any I can add to my grouping would be great.
A caretaker's mask
Foamular We cannot get the pink or blue foam here so we are stuck using the awful white stuff. When I manage to get back to Michigan I try and send some back to my home. I cut it up in sizes that would make a decent headstone.
Bright sting lights or lanterns that could be used at our outdoor Halloween Party
Handmade headstone
Black or Grey long haired wigs for prop
Halloween Centerpiece
Black tapered candles for my Granden Rd skull candle holders and my spider candle holders
Halloween Wreath
Jack o Lanterns

Dislikes
Zombie Babies
Clowns
Anything Cutsie


These were just a few things I want, I am sure Lil Ghouliette will post a more comprehensive list.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Wow!! You're right Bethene, the detail on some of these lists are awesome! Maybe I need to edit my list..... Hmmmmm I'll have to think about this.....


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I know,,, it is so much better this year!


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

Kymmm said:


> Wow!! You're right Bethene, the detail on some of these lists are awesome! Maybe I need to edit my list..... Hmmmmm I'll have to think about this.....


Go ahead! Who hasn't!


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I just felt the need to say, I just "followed" a bunch of your Pinterest boards.  I love it almost as much as Halloween. Halloween and Pinterest together? He-aven! So, please don't be creeped out by the random stranger "following " you (Amie Shive). I'm on my phone right now, but when I get back on the laptop, maybe I'll edit my post with my URL, too.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

I think adding your Pinterest URL is a great idea! Can't have too much information for your Reaper.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Finally got on the laptop to add my URL! I only wish I'd taken more good photos over the years. There sure aren't many!



Kymmm said:


> I think adding your Pinterest URL is a great idea! Can't have too much information for your Reaper.


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

Here is my description! 
Here is my Pinterest link :
http://pinterest.com/dovebornemanor/halloween/

Hello fellow Reaper 

My haunt style is a eerie elegant cemetery display. You can creep my albums to give you a taste of how my display style is.

My likes : Skulls, skeletons, would love to acquire a long pair of black wings for a project, also some white LED's that I can use for eyes. Oh I'd love to get a pair of flesh tone hands as well. I also would love a handmade tombstone too! Anything handmade would rock my world as I would brag about it to everyone!

Dislikes : gore, bloody things, spookytown, clowns, cutsey, carnival, pirate theme.

I cannot WAIT to be reaped by you. I know that I will just love what I get from you. 

Spooky Hauntings,

Mistress of the Abyss (MotA)


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Just bumping this up to the first page!  I love reading everyone's lists and finding things I forgot to add to my own, lol.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Did I add my Pinterest link? 

heading back to check.........


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

WitchyKitty said:


> Just bumping this up to the first page!  I love reading everyone's lists and finding things I forgot to add to my own, lol.


this is why I was hitting the edit button every 5 minutes..we see something else on someones else's list and say 'I forgot that!' :gasp:


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

OK. Here goes! 

Probably the first thing I should state is that it’s obvious I love blowmolds. However, I have more than I know what to do with. LOL So I respectfully would say that I don’t need anymore. The same with inflatables. I love them, but my yard is jam packed.

What is exciting for this year is that I just started decorating the inside of my house for Halloween in a more sophisticated spooky style. I‘m getting rid of all the kiddy party décor, and am doing each room in a slightly different theme, and would love to get items to incorporate into the new ‘grown up’ haunted indoor décor.

Likes: Classic spookiness. I could use everything. Spiders, webs, bats, rats, mice, critters, moss. I really like the look of some of the mercury glass type items out now. I do love the carved foam pumpkins like the Trendmasters style. I like foam tombstones. I can use skulls, crows, bones, etc. Hey. I love the Dollar Tree stuff. As long as it’s not covered in glitter, that would be great! I can always use more fake chains. LOL Oh and creepy cloth. LOVE creepy cloth!!

Even though our outside décor is all cute. The inside is going more classic. Here are some themes so far:
Dining Room ~ sophisticated spooky dinner party. Skulls. Ivory and black color scheme. 
Living Room ~ like a Victorian Funeral Parlor. 
Bedroom ~ a Haunted Honeymoon Suite, with a tiny touch of Day of the Dead. 
Kitchen ~ a classic Kitchen Witch theme. Old type of potion bottles, staying in the clear, tan, sepia tones. (versus purples or glam types). I’m going to get into making my own potion and specimen bottles so even plain old containers/bottles would be great.

Here is a link to my Pinterest. I have several boards started with Halloween Inspiration I‘ve been using as I go along. I already finished up all the Bathroom décor items, and am slowly working on the other rooms.
http://pinterest.com/LightheartedHD/boards/

Dislikes: Glitter, craft foam (I specifically mean craft foam sheets not like the large foam used for bigger props). I don’t need any more cute stuff. I’m trying to get things to grow up a little. LOL I don’t really do the movie characters either too much. Not into clowns. We don’t do murder/torture type stuff, so body parts and weapons are out for the most part. I also have an abundance of wreaths. I wouldn’t mind a voodoo doll. hahaha

I guess that covers it. Why do I feel so strange writing so much, although I do know it does make it easier on the Reaper. I was panicking a little last year myself as a first-time Reaper. A list does help.

Thank you in advance Reaper!! 

Warmest regards, Your Victim, Hilda


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Hilda,, now you need to remember to make it official and sign up!! LOL~!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

bethene said:


> Hilda,, now you need to remember to make it official and sign up!! LOL~!


Yes ma'm!  I was going to do that simultaneously with the post here, but I was trying to remember what info I had to include in the pm... and then I got distracted. LOL Sorry!! I'll go do so now. 

EDIT: Done! It's official. I'm in. Now make room in the bushes (I'm a hefty gal) and someone hand me a cocktail!! Woot!!!!


----------



## blackbutterflyRN (Aug 16, 2008)

I've been a member since 2008 and finally decided to join the fun so this is my first time doing Secret Reaper! I decorate mostly indoor but a little outside, too. No particular theme, just a mix of stuff I've collected or made over the years! I'm not too picky! 


Likes:
Halloween baking stuff, Magazines, Disney, Lights, Lemax Spookytown/village accessories, Pumpkins, Fiber optics, LED lights, Witches, Fake flickering candles, Lenticular portraits, Ornaments, Dog toys

Dislikes:
Gore, Spiders/Bugs, Clowns, Carnival, Babies, Jewelry/makeup


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

glad to have you joining in for the first time, blackbutterflyRN,, you will have a good time! my suggestion is to join in the banter, it makes it even more fun


----------



## Halloween Scream (Sep 29, 2010)

I love Secret Reaper! Thank you Bethene for all of your hard work!

We do an outdoor haunt and an annual Halloween party. The overall look of the haunt is a classic graveyard scene with a separate spider area, and this year’s party theme is simply “Jack-o-lanterns”. Inside our house, in addition to the themed area that change every year, we have different rooms with permanent themes (Nightmare Before Christmas bathroom, Dia De Los Muertos office, Haunted Mansion living room, “Hell’s Kitchen” and a large retro bar area). Anything that fits these spaces/themes would be much appreciated. Extra information: We have a “Halloween tree” that goes up every year, so an ornament from my Secret Reaper would be cherished forever. This will be my daughter’s first Halloween! I love anything homemade, thrift store, or repurposed. 

Likes:
hanging reapers
Jack-o-lanterns
tombstones
owls
bats
Nightmare Before Christmas
sugar skulls/Dia De Los Muertos 
lanterns (especially witches’ jars)
bottles/apothecary jars
skulls/skeletons
witches
cauldrons
vampires
vintage Halloween
Victorian/haunted house décor
spider webs and creepy cloth
fall/harvest
pirates, steampunk (will save for future theme)

Dislikes:
gore
body parts/hospital items
apocalypse/nuclear wasteland
zombies and their babies
cutesy and country decor
mice and rats
inflatables
movie monsters

Things I love but probably have too much of already:
candles/candle holders
kitchen décor (platters, hand towels, etc.)
party goods
music/movies
candy

Thank you Secret Reaper! I know I will love anything you send!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

great job with the details this year,, guys!


----------



## Kardec251985 (Jul 25, 2012)

I live in a small apartment so I unfortunately cannot buy or receive any large props or decorations. Any small gifts (maximum of 3' high) from my reaper will be appreciated! My Pinterest boards can be found here: http://pinterest.com/kardec251985/boards/

Likes:
-Creepy, detailed items
-Ghosts & poltergeist
-Witches & sorcery - figurines, bottles, crystal balls, books, items for spells, etc.
-Vampires
-Bats
-Occult - Ouija, scrying mirrors/balls, exorcism items, pendulums, dowsing rods, crystals, tarot
-Devils
-Halloween Fairies
-JOLs made of paper, glass, paper mache, wood, twine. Anything but plastic.
-Horror movies & family Halloween/horror movies (Hocus Pocus, Monster House, Addams Family, Beetlejuice, Coraline)
-Halloween music
-Old time classic horror radio programs
-Vintage or vintage styled decor - Bethany Lowe is fantastic!
-Halloween-colored dresses, skirts, blouses, tights, or leggings - size xs or s
-Halloween-themed pajamas and socks
-Autumn leaves - everything! 
-Ray Bradbury and Stephen King
-Anything handmade. Cards, boxes, pouches, t-shirts, knitted items, art, figurines, *anything!*
-Orange, red, black, and silver mercury glass decorations
-Halloween themed lights
-Skeletons and skulls
-Folk styled Halloween signs, pillows, rugs, and blankets
-Halloween serving ware 
-Halloween candles
-Creepy cloth & lace
-Halloween antiques

Dislikes:
-Non-realistic props of hands/heads/animals/bugs
-Glittery props (though I love glittery cards and art!)
-Super cutesy decorations
-Rubber Halloween masks
-Nylon spiderwebs that are colored
-Baby props


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Will we get notice that we are in the group? Bethene posted how some have their likes/dislikes and haven't signed up. Is there a list? Don't want to flood her mailbox.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

no notice. but will double check for you.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

I love reading everyone's likes and dislikes.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Messaged you pumpkin princess, you are signed up..


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Me to! I think I've read everyone's at least three times. Haha....


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

likes:
JOL, zombies, spiders, halloween lights, candles (or homemade PVC candles), skeletons, vampires, fake body part props, lab items, spider webs, black cats, bats, laterns, bottles & jars, skulls, homemade items

dislikes:
glittery stuff, cutesy items, dolls, stuffed animals, clowns, pirate theme stuff, aliens


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I have read through several times too,,, and added to my lists!!!!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

awww, poor likes thread, it got stuck on page 2 !!!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

moonwitchkitty said:


> I love reading everyone's likes and dislikes.



I agree, gives me ideas to add to mine!


----------



## greaseballs80 (Sep 25, 2009)

This year I am going for a Asylum Room/ Doll Room, I picked this idea after watching Pretty Little Liars, some of the scene's fit perfect for me.

Likes: Anything related to Dolls. Homemade items, if you have the talent. Anything that can be used for a Asylum Room or Doll Room, Signs, Demented Nursery Toys, Books, Blocks, ect....

I don't mine anything used, antique, or thrift store. I would prefer if you have the talent one piece (that is awesome) as opposed to a lot of smaller things. But really I wouldn't mind either.

Dislikes: Cutesy Stuff, Glittery Stuff just not for me.

To help with ideas I have created a pinterest page with images of things that I like & continue to add.

Here's a Link to my pinterest: http://pinterest.com/gricelda_castro/halloween-secret-reaper-ideas/


----------



## NormalLikeYou (Oct 2, 2011)

Likes: Gothic, cemetery stuff, gargoyles, bats, witch/witch's cupboard stuff, skulls, scowling jack-o-lanterns, kitchen stuff...about anything, really. Spooky atmosphere creating stuff. We mostly decorate outside.
Dislikes: gory, movie character stuff (Mike Myers, etc.), clowns, cutesy/country, day of the dead stuff


http://pinterest.com/jeandonaldson/halloween/


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I come checking out if my new sign ups posted,, and you all beat me too the punch, yay,,,,


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

yoooo hooooo! any one out there??????


have a few who need to post their lists.....................


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

OOOPSSS! I sent my likes & dislikes to Bethene when I signed up. I just saw that I was supposed to post here. So here it is.
Likes: cats, bats, witches, skeletons, pumpkins, fairy tale stuff, castles, fantasy i.e. Lord of the rings/Harry potter, baking, cooking, gardening, haunted houses, this year we are doing a swamp theme. Still need sound effects for a swamp. ( Also need trees, but that would be insane to box & ship! ) Pirates, MC Escher, magic eye puzzles, the moon, the night sky,and ghosts
dislikes: bloody, gory, gross
I'm looking forward to another great year. Thanks Bethene

BTW I saw a sign on pinterest that I really like. It says "Yes I drive a stick" and it has a picture of a broomstick! I've seen it in catalogs too. I wonder if they make it as a bumpersticker? I would love that in my back window!


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

It seems there's a lot less Canadians this year.


----------



## Hearts1003 (Aug 23, 2010)

Decorate: MAINLY OUTSIDE!!! Started decorating inside last year. Outside is where my cold evil heart lies.

Outside I have a graveyard area, witch area, spider web and spider’s area, ghosts, pumpkins; whatever else I throw out there that I think will spruce things up. (I shouldn’t say I as my 3 teenage nephews and 6 year old niece help out tremendously! I have taught them well. So proud!)

ADDED: I have a beagle named Shadow and his birthday is Halloween! (Someone recommended adding your pets.)

BOX WILL NOT BE OPENED UNTIL MY NIECE AND NEPHEWS ARE PRESENT (Added per their instructions.)

Handmade items are AMAZING! Anything old or new! Props you no longer use or want are new to me!

LIKES:

ZOMBIES!!!! WALKING DEAD!!!!! I tried to make a zombie groundbreaker but it failed. 
Groundbreakers
Owls 
Cats
Bats
Rats
Spiders
Gargoyles
MAGIC! HARRY POTTER OBSESSED
Witches and all that goes with them
Pumpkins/Jack-O-Lanterns
Crows/Ravens
Ghosts
Skeletons/Skulls/Bones 
Old to new Halloween! Love it all
Vampires – All vampires! Old and new! Love True Blood and Vampire Diaries
Werewolves! - Obsessed with Teen Wolf show on MTV - It’s really good! Check it out
Gravestones and graveyard things 
Coffin
Lanterns 
LED Candles
PVC Candles
LED lights – Need to light up my display more
Candelabras 
Creepy Pictures
Halloween Tree
Fake Blood
Severed body parts 
Costumes and props
Blow molds 

Basically you cannot go wrong with me (us)!

Dislikes:
Insects (Just spiders are ok.)
No guts (Severed body parts and fake blood is as far as I am allowed to go. I know.)
Glitter
Clowns
Not real cutesy stuff – unless it’s for my niece Hannah

Hope this helps


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

very good list,,, loving the details!!!!!!!


----------



## deeds0709 (Jun 9, 2013)

I love Vampires (True blood) Gothic,Victorian theme stuff and Skulls, Cats, Bottles, apothecary Jars, Bats, Ravens Clocks, Spooky Tea room party, Edgar Allen Poe type stuff. Smell good Halloween candles, I would love handmade items to show thought put in to the gift. I am not very artistic so that would be really great for me. I don't like: cutesy kid type stuff, I hate clowns, Zombies, Scary babies, Guts, and slimy gross stuff. No pirate stuff, no torture or santanic stuff, I do like more than I dislike.


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

*My likes/dislikes list*

This is my first year participating in this, and I'm so looking forward to it! This is only our second year in a home with a yard, so we put some decorations outside, but the bulk of the decorating goes on inside. I throw some kind of Halloween party/dinner every year for our friends, and we always have a blast!

Here's my likes list:
Classic horror characters
Skulls/skeletons
Purple/black/orange
Bats
Witches/cauldrons
Candleabras
Window clings
Handmade/vintage/thrift store items
Gothic-looking stuff
Day of the dead themed stuff
Graveyard themed
Crows
Edgar Allen Poe/other dark literature
Vintage halloween
Earrings
Edward Gorey
Peanuts/Charlie Brown Halloween
Ornaments for my Halloween tree (finally bought one on clearance last year! But now to decorate it…..)
Pumpkins 
Coffins
Munsters/Addams family
Martha Stewart Halloween stuff
Scary cats
Grim reapers
gargoyles
Headless horseman
Ghosts
blowmolds
Scarecrows
Halloween mugs (meant to be used all year!)
Haunted mansion
steampunk
Nightmare before Christmas
Black lace
Glitter (in small doses)
Disney (in small doses)
candleholders

and my dislikes:

Aliens
Country theme (it’s not that I don’t like them as that I’m super-picky about this particular theme)
Kitchen stuff (towels, potholders, and the like – already have tons of these)
Modern horror characters (love horror movies, just not for my decorating)
Zombie babies
Bloody/gory/over the top
Roaches 
Masks 
Hospital themes
Miniature village stuff
Candy (won’t hold up too well in fl)
Clowns
Stuffed/plushie
Fogger/strobe light related stuff
Too cutesy
Shot/drinking glasses
Inflatables
Torture/body parts
makeup
Necklaces/bracelets/anklets (my skin doesn’t like most metals)
Movies/music (already have tons)
Cotton webbing
Anything from dollar tree/deals (I live down the street from these, so I raid their stock like mad!)
Pirate
Satanic
Candles (they tend to melt in the package in the good old sunshine state)
Sparkly vampires (aka twilight)
Halloween socks (have tons of these!)
Mad scientist theme

I'm so excited....can't wait! I'm sure that I'll be over the moon with whatever you send, my dear reaper, and I thank you so much!


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

Greetings to my fellow Halloween junkies. This is the second year I'm doing the secret reaper. It was so much fun last year gathering all the goodies for my victim. Although I'm not being able to keep up with all the posts as much this year on the forum, I am excited to be participating in the S.R. again. So without further adieu, here is a list of of likes and dislikes:


Likes:
LOVE Skulls - I collect them. (real ones, fake ones, decorative art pieces, photos, human, animal, etc.) 
Skeletons / Bones / Teeth / Fangs (again real ones, fake ones, etc.)
Old Black & White Monster Movies (think the old Universal Monsters)
Witches, Magic, Voodoo, etc.
Stuff that is or looks old and/or vintage (postcards, photos, books, bottles, brooms, tools, weapons, decorations, etc)
Halloween related lights or things that light up
Pumpkins / Jack-o-lanterns
Crows, Ravens, Owls, Bats, Vultures


Dislikes:
Really cutesy Halloween stuff
Glitter covered stuff
Most modern / recent horror movies
Super gory stuff 

For more ideas here is a link to my Halloween Pinterest Board http://pinterest.com/powersash/halloween/


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

OOOH!I Im overly exited as always. 
So I made a list, but let me just say : ANYTHING my reaper will gather or make for me, is greatly appreciated, no matter what! I will find use for every item, and even the "dislike" list can only be a guideline. ( except for the spiders, I am deadly serious about NOT wanting any of those 

I especially like:

Goth
Steampunk
Vintage looking things like old labels, corks, bottles boxes etc
Handmade things
rats and bats
Creepy cloths 
Blood and gore props -the more sinister the better
Anything with eyes and eyeballs
Gadgets -Im such a gadget girl, so anything that lights up, move or make a sound, makes me do the same 
Skulls and skeletons
Magic of all shades 
Candy corn. Man do I love them.. 
Witch items
Anything Tim Burton
Zombie
Vampire
Traditional items
ghostly things

AND i finally decided on a theme! It will be a witches theme in the hopefully more dark and sinister fashion. A scary cabinet of the Witches wierd old things, spellbooks and pantry full of horrinble remedies for witchery! This witch eats babies and puts spells on innocent people, and most definatly have warts and old raggedy black undies  (And of course a pointy hat .how else would people know she was a witch lol..) I would love labels for the cabinet or wierd things to put on display or decorate with. My party is an adult only party, and i dont have children myself ( I like them, but i cant eat a whole one..) I have pet rats tho..

Things I dont care so much for:

Spiders -even cute ones! (Fake web with NO spiders in is ok!)
Cutesy stuff , kids items and glitter stuff. I don't have any children, and my partys are adult only.
Harry Potter
Pirates
Inflatables
Scented candles or anything to perfume-ish, as i'll prolly be allergic. 

ohh.. And btw.. I see a lot of people saying they like PVC candles. I have no idea what that is so I dont know if i like them or dislike them.. do I want one?


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Just updated my list...  I'm really starting to get excited!! Just a reminder.... Be sure to post as much detail as possible here! It will make your SR experience more enjoyable for both you and your victim!!!  Let's get this show on the road!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

have a couple who have not posted their likes,, and one who did and did not message me !! LOL!!!!!!


----------



## NormalLikeYou (Oct 2, 2011)

Did you get my message, Bethene? Or am I who you are referring to? I'm so paranoid...


----------



## deeds0709 (Jun 9, 2013)

Bethene, I think you got my PM. anyways here is some of my likes on my pinterest page: http://pinterest.com/deeds0709/halloween-likes/


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Everyone needs to post their Likes & Dislikes on this thread also. Just a reminder.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

deeds0709, while a pinterest page is awesome,, a detailed list added to that page will help your reaper alot!!!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

add more to my likes and dislikes getting closer to victim time


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

This need to be on page 1 so our new sign ups can see it!!


----------



## Hearts1003 (Aug 23, 2010)

bethene said:


> have a couple who have not posted their likes,, and one who did and did not message me !! LOL!!!!!!


That was probably me! lol I messaged you right after I posted.


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

<<sitting here waiting, not whining or bothering anyone...and its VERY hard..


----------



## griftonian (Sep 15, 2010)

Likes: McCoy pottery
Fitz and Floyd collectables
Wonder Woman
Van Gogh
Scrapbooking
Sunflowers
anything old
my Halloween party theme this year is Olde Time Harvest. More pumpkins, scarecrows, black crows, bats, jack o laterns, a witch here and there, more of a vintage Halloween
I am also having a Halloween Tree this year for the first time. Need lots of ornaments.

Dislikes:
trying to stay away from the gory, scary stuff, having little nieces and nephews attending. 
anything with glitter
nothing with polka dots
not into all the new trends


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

I should probably do this. Might make things a little easier on my reaper if I do.

I don't really decorate indoors but I do a full cemetery and a witch scene outdoors. Plan to add vampire crypt in the next 2 years. I am mechanically/electronically impaired so kits to make LED eyes or to convert a battery prop to a plug in prop would be much appreciated. If you are crafty/artistic and want o make something--go for it; I love handmade. If you're not crafty/artistic, but are a yard sale/thirft store Halloween prop finding jedi--got for it; I have no knack for shopping. If you are at a complete loss, I can always use weird craft supplies like the brown paper/vine wrapped floral wire, paintbrush assortments, black acrylic craft paint.

Likes: stuff to make props, traditional Halloween and gothic horror: vampires, werewolves, ghosts, skeletons/skulls, animal skulls, bones, undead, witches, JoLs/pumpkins, scarecrows, bats, owls, cemeteries/graveyards, tombstones, grave diggers/body snatchers, coffins, voodoo, snakes, spiders, séance, Hat Box Ghost, outdoor props/décor, Frankenstein lab [Victorian/steampunk more than modern], fog, gargoyles, non-battery powered props and lighting, LED black lights, creepy cloth, pvc candles


Dislikes: cute, glitter, cute glitter, sparkly angst ridden teen vampires , extreme gore, serial killers [except Jack the Ripper], clowns, pirates, aliens, post-apocalyptic zombies, insane asylum, country craft scarecrows and JoLs, I don't do much in the way of indoor decorating so I don't need much of that unless it can be turned into an outdoor prop.

Don't need more: potion bottles/labels, moss, and i'm probably good for crows/ravens unless it's an awesome bird


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

do need a couple of new joiners that need to sign up yet


----------



## Helena Handbasket (Oct 21, 2012)

Likes:
Spiders, bats, crows/ravens, cats, owls, witches, skulls, skeletons, vintage Halloween stuff, Jack o Lanterns, flood lights, witches lanterns, retro blow molds, candelabras, bird cages, Mercury glass type stuff, window silhouettes, unique items that nobody else has

Dislike:
Anything too cutesy, Disney, gore, zombies, clowns, serial killers, dolls, country Halloween, strobe lights, neon anything, aliens, and anything you'd find at a craft fair, inflatables

My outdoor decor theme this year is "vintage Halloween." I prefer realistic-looking stuff to things in weird colors (think: pink skulls).

Here's my Pinterest page: http://pinterest.com/spartygirl121/halloween/


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Bumping back to page 1 (and editing my list...again...)


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

*Definitely check for edits!*

Okay, so here's what I gave *Bethene*:

I like creepy and spooky, I like more the feeling and emotion rather than the shock. Let them create the monsters in the shadows! I'm not too into gore. I've got kids, and my oldest(3yo) decided that this is the year to be afraid of everything. The poor kid isn't going to want to leave her room in another month!

I decorate both indoors and outdoors, and hold a party. My yard is a simple cemetery, probably the biggest thing that needs work is the lighting. Indoors, I've got a general theme for the rooms. The kitchen I keep in a general autumn theme, as there isn't a lot of room to decorate, and the lights are on during the party. The dining room is a witch's kitchen/workspace, and I could always use more to enhance the baker's rack(potion or ingredient bottles, etc.). The living room I'm kind of always stuck with, so I've got stone wall Scene Setters on one wall, as well as a couple of fake windows and a Ghoul Boy portrait. We've got a den that I put into a sort of retired captain's study, some nautical things, more Scene Setters, and a lot of creepy cloth. The sunroom I have had big dreams of turning into a spider's den(especially since it almost already is!). Lots of cobwebs, glowing eggs sacs, etc. I actually don't need cobwebs, as I've been collecting them the last couple of years, and I'm probably good on spiders(real or not ), too. This room is also where I put my Costco skelly and where we keep the drinks for the party. Our guest bath I keep in a bat theme, but try not to go too creepy, as most people have to walk through the catacomb decorated hallway to get to it, and I don't want any children at the party getting too frightened in a small, windowless room.

The basement is where the kids' area is set up. My daughter's play room is down there, and I like to keep it bright and non-threatening. I will have it decorated for our party, so the kids have their own space. Games or small prizes for that would be fun.

I love coffee(decaf only, because of my heart) and dark chocolate. My husband has banned me from buying any more mugs or knee high socks. I crochet, I belly dance, I garden, I aspire to be a creepy homeschooling mom, I'm half hippie. My daughter is 3 1/2 years old, and my son will be 1 at the end of Sept. I'm sensitive to most artificial scents, but can handle essential oil based ones. Feel free to look at my albums for a better idea of what I do, and what may help me out. Goodness knows I need it!

Now, for the additions:

Likes:
Ravens and owls
Lanterns and candles
Glitter(Not massive amounts, but I can make it work)

Dislikes:
Movie themes(not that I dislike the movies, I just don't incorporate them)
Zombies(same reason as above)
Country, unless it works with the kid thing
Mad scientist
Clowns

Random:
I'd love a local item!
I've got two other family members in my home, and they're rather hairy. Two cats, Branwen and Fiona.
We are military(Coast Guard) and move often. Easily packable is a huge plus!
I am pagan, but not easily offended.  I do take ouija board-type things seriously, but I also love a classic green witch in a black, pointy hat.

Please know that I will love whatever you do. I know it's sometimes hard to translate from page-to head-to hands-to victim!

Last Edit: 16 August
Since some of the stuff on my computer is outdated, I haven't been able to upload my album from last year yet. It's going to have to wait until I can get on DH's computer-hopefully tonight. My other albums should give you a pretty good idea, though. I'll update once I do, though. Also, I'm sorry I don't have Pinterest, but I'd never get off of the computer if I did!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Nice detailed list, Ophelia. Glad you joined!


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

I forgot to post here too... So, here is what I sent Bethene:
Likes: Homemade is always awesome, Dragons, Gargoyles, tombstones, pumpkins, lights, handmade of anything, lace, artwork, unique books Halloween themed, vintage items (especially artwork/cards), cemeteries, coffee and tea, Halloween poetry, photos especially unique graveyards and tombstones. I could use anything handy in fend off zombies in the event of a zombie apocalypse.

I do build a lot of my own props and love crafty items. Oh and creepy old lanterns, I'm sure so much more... Oh I have a 4year old boy. He loves batman and "how to train your dragon". I'm thinking of how to work all of those dragons into our haunt this year. A huge Night Fury. So, instructions for carving foam would help. . 

Dislikes: Glitter, spiders, really gory (I have a little one), movies (I have all the ones that I really want). Not a fan of clowns.

Ultimately - I'm one that is happy with anything.

Updates:
We are still planning on working Dragons into our outside theme. I now have an AWESOME shield (copied from How to Train Your Dragon) and weapons. I still will add in a graveyard and some of the skeleton faeries and lots of lanterns (witch lanterns too). Some lightening bug lights etc. So it will be like a magic forest-ish. 

I can always use more lights. Would also love a local item from my reaper. Oh and one odd thing... My little one loves garbage trucks so if you send a photo of a local garbage truck, I'll add it to his book.  I have a couple of them I found at a thrift shop and am going to paint them Halloween themed. Feel free to send ideas. Oh and recipes. I love recipes. Kind of a book freak too but, I love all of the Halloween recipe books. Especially if you stumbled on a vintage one.

Here is my pintrest site too: http://pinterest.com/nhulet/halloween/


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Great details Ophelia! Hope my Victim is as detailed as you!!


----------



## CornStalkers (Sep 2, 2012)

Okay Reaper:

Likes:  Zombies, Creepy Clowns, CarnEvil items, Vintage Halloween (love love love), Pumpkins or Jack O Lanterns. Halloween is my favorite movie. I decorate indoors and outdoors. Love Halloween Coffee Cups & Halloween Snowglobes! Creepy Potraits or Busts would be great too! Halloween candles are a bonus. We are doing a zombie theme this year, so anything zombie related would be great!

Dislikes: Glittery Stuff, Cutesy Halloween, Disney Halloween


----------



## Catatonic (Sep 10, 2006)

:::still giddy with anticipation!!::: 

First and foremost.... What ever gift my Reaper sends will be awesome!! In the spirit of trying to make this whole process less stressful for said Reaper.... I'll jump on the "likes.... dislikes" wagon. 

Likes: Witch hats, Witches, Hocus Pocus, Folk / Vintage / Vintage inspired Halloween, Campy classic horror, Classic Monsters, PVC candles (cause its impossible to have too many), DIY props, Small "dust catcher" Halloween items that I can leave out all year, Pumpkins!!, Signs, Burlap, FX Makeup (huge fan), Used / Yard sale treasures..... Get creative!!! I'll love what ever it is! 
...... Hope that helps!!

Dislikes: Dolls / Baby-dolls, Glitter, LOL... well, thats about it. 

My Reaper.... who ever you may be.... is AWESOME!!! Please enjoy yourself and don't worry that your victim is a critical one. And... THANK YOU... in advance!


----------



## Helena Handbasket (Oct 21, 2012)

nhh said:


> My little one loves garbage trucks so if you send a photo of a local garbage truck, I'll add it to his book.


Aw, cute! I feel like sending you a pic of my garbage truck anyway!


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

Likes:
-Walgreen's skulls
-Jack-o-Lanterns / Pumpkins
-Skeletons
-Bats
-Black Cats in Witch Hats
-Vintage style Halloween items
-Battery LED light strings (Orange, or Purple, or Green (if I ever saw any in a great Halloween green like the Walgreens regular strings)
-Gargoyles
-Halloween baking items (cookie cutters, etc). I do have some, so you might want to check items I have listed in album
-Vent motors 
-Witches
-Witch lanterns
-PVC candles
-Coffins
-Pirate items (hats, eye patches, revolvers, realistic looking treasure)
-Candelabras
-unique items
-dragons, dragon skulls
-Haunted houses
-Wands
-Pumpkin Hollow items from Primitives by Kathy
-Headless Horseman
-candles with certain fruit scents (nectarine, peach, apricot, etc)

Dislikes:
-As a general rule, glitter, but I do have things with glitter on them so if you think I'd like it, don't let that stop you
-Generally gore
-the scent of pumpkins 

I live in an apratment with a big balcony but mostly just decorate inside. Don't feel constrained by the list above as I'm sure I'm leaving out a bunch of things (way it usually works). I'll update in the likes / dislikes thread as / if I think of it. Look at my albums and you'll get good ideas of things I like, ones I own, and things I specifically want if you run out of ideas on your own. In general, I tend to go for items with more detail / quality that last. I love neat items be they handcrafted or the cool things that show up at places like HomeGoods ea year you don't see everywhere. Just use your best judgement and I'm sure I'll love it! Thanks!


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Helena Handbasket said:


> Aw, cute! I feel like sending you a pic of my garbage truck anyway!


I welcome any garbage truck photos!!!!!!! He has a book I put together of his garbage truck hunts and ones from friends all over the world. I'm working on Vol 2.


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

*Hoping Doto gets her name*----handmade tombstone handmade tombstone!


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

Just edited mine!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

have a couple of new sign ups that have not added their lists!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

nhh said:


> I welcome any garbage truck photos!!!!!!! He has a book I put together of his garbage truck hunts and ones from friends all over the world. I'm working on Vol 2.


Perhaps you should start a thread on this Forum Where it would belong & I'll bet you get LOADS of pics to print out for him!!!
I have to figure out how to send pics in a PM. It wants a URL can't just upload it from computer


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

nhh said:


> I welcome any garbage truck photos!!!!!!! He has a book I put together of his garbage truck hunts and ones from friends all over the world. I'm working on Vol 2.


In that case i think i have to get him some updated danish truck piccys soon


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I think I have updated my likes/dislikes list and my album of ideas for my reaper about a dozen times today, lol. Trying to make things as easy as possible for my future reaper...hopefully I'm not making it more difficult for them by making them read though the million ideas I keep posting, lol.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Need to keep this close to the sign up thread so new Reapers will remember to add their wish lists!!


----------



## CrypticCuriosity (Aug 18, 2012)

I didn't see this thread at first! Had to go back a page and almost missed it. Anyway, here's my list! I guess it doesn't need to be said that everything I list would preferably be Halloween/creepy themed.

Likes:

- Retro/vintage things
- Victorian themes
- Black birds, especially crows
- Clowns, sideshows, and circuses
- Pumpkins and jack o lanterns
- Baking supplies
- Candy (Gummies and chocolate)
- Coffee
- Pumpkin flavored anything
- Crafting items
- Candles and incense
- Creepy cute (Hello Kitty, etc)
- Medical curiosities

Dislikes:
- Bugs (spiders are fine)
- Owls 
- Excessive gore
- Spiderwebs
- Religious themes
- Cartoony themes

I live in a house, so indoor or outdoor decor is great. My display tends to edge on being more atmospheric and creepy rather than flat out scary. I also live with my 10 year old sister, so if you'd like to throw in anything for her we'd both appreciate it


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

glad you found this, Cryptic Curiosity,, it some times gets buried in the 2nd page,, trying to keep it on the first page close to the discussion thread, but alot more going on (drinking, stalking my front yard/bushes  ) than on this thread


----------



## weaz (Jan 9, 2011)

Likes: witches, zombies,spirit/ghosts, tombstones/graveyards, skulls, lighting/sound, projections, owls, ravens/crows, black cats, Divination (crystal balls, tarot cards, runes, ouija, etc), gothic stuff

Dislikes/unneeded: Clowns, spiders!, anything to cute, store bought singing props, excessive gore (butcher shop), inflatables, kitchen items, pirates, glitter/martha stewart stuff, blowmolds


Very excited! this is my first year!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

good to have you joining in the fun, weaz!!!!!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

It would be my pleasure to stalk some of y'all. That didn't sound too creepy, did it?


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I agree MissMandy! There are some of you I would love to obsess over. Creepy or not. Hehe....


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

the stalking is a big part of the fun!!!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

From the way some of us "drink" on this thread, bottles of booze would be the perfect gift!


----------



## badgirl (May 4, 2008)

Here we go....  Stalk me all you like (i kinda like it)

Likes: Vintage/Retro Halloween styles, Pin-up and girly Halloween stuff, if your grandmother used it to decorate for Halloween I'd probably like it. I don't mind a little glitter, feathers, or dazzle as I really don't have any currently. I LOVE unique/hand created pieces esp. those with a Martha/Pottery Barn/Victorian feel. Haunted Mansion memorabilia (It's what made me love Halloween and I always torture my kids into riding it multiple times!), classy Halloween decor and any entertaining items as we have a big adult party every year, homemade items will be treasured and greatly appreciated as I <3 a creative mind and a fellow crafter.I am totally ok with unique finds, recycled, crafted, and thrift store pieces....sometimes the bargain makes the treasure all the more sweet and unique!

Dislikes: Country/cutesy Halloween, Clowns, zombies, and gory stuff---I'm a foster mom and the scary horror stuff is way too much and too real for these kiddos. I already have an army of spiders and webs---some plastic LOL! 

Oh, and candy is probably a bad idea as it is usually still in the 90s here in Florida during Halloween


----------



## Arlita (Aug 20, 2009)

I love hand made items they mean so much, but I will enjoy store bought just as much.
Thing for a laboratory, body parts in jars, electric items lightning ball, apothecary jars
Any science equipment/beakers, test tubes etc.
Gory can always be put to use
Ground breakers
Tombstones
Treasures for my pirates
Halloween card embelishments
Potion bottles.Spell Books, crystal ball
Monsters
Creepy cloth
Purple Led light strand
Yankee Candle tea & voltive candles any scent
Used items
Gargoyles
PVC candles
Creepy signs
Spotlights & holders
owls
Universal Monsters (Frankenstein-Bride-Wolfman-Creature from Black Lagoon-Etc)
Aliens and UFO’s 

Dislikes:
Clowns
Carnival theme
Baby zombies


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Last year I joined the Halloween Forum in time for SRII and simply had a blast! I could hardly wait for SRI to come around this year so I could join it. I don't think a person can possibly get too many thanks for something they work so hard at. So, I'm putting my 2 cents worth in  Thank you so much for all that you put into SRI, Bethene!! I hope you enjoy working on it as much as we enjoy participating in it!!

Likes:

Vintage anything Halloween
Homemade items 
Spooky (not gross or super scary)
Crows, spiders, snakes, owls, rats, mice... insects

Large, black, upside down hanging bat made of rubber or vinyl and stuffed. I had several of these and had to finally throw them away a couple of years ago. Since then I've had a hard time finding them.

Halloween coffee mugs
Pumpkins
Cats
Homemade glowing coals would simply be awesome
Candles (fall scents.. and Yankee "Witches Brew"
Toys, collars, bandanas,costumes for 3 pugs
Lanterns
Victorian 
Novelty light strands (light up eye balls, skulls, bugs)
Black and white horror film themed items (Universal Studios.......)
Ghosts
Skulls
Blow mold (this would be my first one!)
Flicker tea lights or candles
Carved funkins
Spooky curtains
Ghosts
Modified tombstones.. or homemade would be awesomest!
anything made of dried vines
a pumpkin spatula (seen one of those last year on here and can't find one)
Round table cover made of cloth.. (not vinyl) that's halloween themed (pumpkins, black cats, witches, spiders...not picky as long as it's cloth and Halloweenish)
Halloween cookbooks or magazines
Hocus Pocus soundtrack 
and as LawP put it.... AAA/AA batteries!

Dislikes:

Super gross
Super scary
Satanic
Blood and guts
Pirates
Zombies
Body parts
Cutesy


----------



## LawP (Dec 4, 2007)

I'm so easy to please and appreciate anything my Reaper gifts me with...BUT...you all have shamed me with your super detailed lists.  Here's my wish list and dislikes:

Likes

Witches (unique little sucker, ain't I? ) - I decorate my kitchen with mainly witches and related witch accessories
Boney bunch 
Candles for burning and not for show - love apple, pumpkin, fall scents, woodsy, leafy, spice - like cinnamon (Glade, fabreze, and Yankee are favorites)
Halloween magazines - recipes, decorating ideas
Battery powered flickering tea lights and votives (married to a fire captain and only burn real candles on the stovetop and pellet stove or he flips out )
AAA and AA batteries...seriously
Almond Joy candy bars
Midnight Syndicate CDs - I only have Gates of Delirium
Vampire Merlot
Haunted house décor - nothing large - I'm doing a haunted house theme in one of my tiny bathrooms. I have a shower curtain and nitelight so far
Halloween baking stuff - sprinkles, bakery boxes, disposable loaf and cookie pans, etc
Halloween prints for framing (reprints, internet, homemade) - especially vintage JOLs and witches
Sam from Trick R Treat - in any form or medium. I have the movie poster
Halloween artificial floral arrangements and wreaths - love homemade and store bought
Funkin pumpkins -Carved - I can't carve a JOL to save my freaking life. It's embarrassing. 

Dislikes

Gore
clowns
evil anything
Halloween dish towels, bowls, serving dishes and cutlery (my mother watches way too much QVC and I'm equipped for a large dinner party I'll never have - thanks anyway Mom! )
Stuffed / plush - (Mom watches way too much QVC and...well..you get my drift)
Candy Corn and black licorice (sp?)

Do you approve of my list Bethene? Huh? Do ya? Do ya? I worked really hard on it. Did I mention I have chocolate and apple martinis in my "Diva" SR shelter?


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

LawP said:


> I'm so easy to please and appreciate anything my Reaper gifts me with...BUT...you all have shamed me with your super detailed lists.  Here's my wish list and dislikes:
> 
> Likes
> 
> ...


I gave you a "this is killer" rating because I'm jealous that you thought of asking for "AA and "AAA" batteries and I didn't!!! Honesly, I think most of my money goes into batteries each Halloween. Then when it's all over I have bags of 3/4 used up batteries. Anyone else jealous they didn't think of that?


----------



## LawP (Dec 4, 2007)

ALKONOST said:


> I gave you a "this is killer" rating because I'm jealous that you thought of asking for "AA and "AAA" batteries and I didn't!!! Honesly, I think most of my money goes into batteries each Halloween. Then when it's all over I have bags of 3/4 used up batteries. Anyone else jealous they didn't think of that?


I almost felt a bit guilty for including them on my list but...really! I spent over $70 on batteries last year and the economy is hurting.


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

LawP said:


> I almost felt a bit guilty for including them on my list but...really! I spent over $70 on batteries last year and the economy is hurting.


Yep, Yep! I hear you! I spend a horrible amount on batteries and pumpkins each year. I keep telling myself I won't be as bad the following year but, whatever.... I cave every year.


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Beer - need to add this to my "like" section. Wine too. Oh and Vodka. 

It's my way of bumping up the thread too.


----------



## djkeebz (Oct 1, 2005)

This is my 3rd year and I am super excited to participate once again this year! My likes are pretty much open to anything Halloween, horror, or just plain old creepy and gory stuff! I really enjoy zombie stuff and skeletons. I love any kind of lighting effects or themed music for getting me in that creative mood. I love all horror movies, even the crappy B flicks. I decorate inside and out out and have a costume party every year that I can, so anything party related such as serving stuff or ideas for unique food creations like cook books or magazines is always appreciated. I have two girls, a four year old and a 7 month old and the four year old is already obsessing with zombies like her daddy! She loves her ParaNorman Movie! Is it weird that my four year old loves anything made by Tim Burton? She is a girl after my heart! 

Also any Halloween related posters or pumpkin things are awesome as well!

Dislikes are mainly cutesy glittery stuff, but my girls like it, so I guess it would be okay!


----------



## djkeebz (Oct 1, 2005)

nhh said:


> Beer - need to add this to my "like" section. Wine too. Oh and Vodka.
> 
> It's my way of bumping up the thread too.


Oh yea! Me Too! Me Too!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

well,, gheesh,, guess I forgot to add liquor too!!!!


----------



## "i got a rock!" (Apr 20, 2013)

WOW I just spent sat night reading 20 pages of likes & dislikes and stalking everyones profile, hehehe


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

a couple more just signed up, so need to post here!!!!


----------



## TheCostumer (Oct 12, 2008)

I participate in indoor functions

So I need nothing for outdoors.

Likes. Costume accessories for my "old lady" costumes.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Preferred:

Hand purse from good will
Old lady shoulder shawl


or

Walking stick 
Another old lady wig
earrings
some lipstick

These should be easy


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Interesting list, will be fun reap!


----------



## Gwen_Grimm (Jun 15, 2013)

Add my list to the list! :


 my likes are 
owls
cats
storms
crows/ravens
pumpkins
jack o'lanterns
autumn leaves
Vintage Halloween
skellingtons 
Lanterns
ANything tim burton up till sweeney todd (After that he is dead to me) 
Victorian 
moon
liquorice 
Halloween serving set/cutruely is nice, so long and it not cutey stuff 
harlequins 
fabric! (I sew, I love fabric.) 
tombstones/graveyards
Edward Gorey


Dislikes
clowns
zombies
candy corn
scented candles
GLITTER
most witches I see 
really gorey looking props or movie (no "saw" here please) 
store bought cookies. 

Umm, that all I can think of, can I modify the list if I think of something else?


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

A few people still need to post their likes!,


----------



## Scared Skinny (Jul 23, 2013)

I like (actually love) decorating with projected animation. There are excellent examples of this on you tube. I also like using lighting FX to enhance my halloween theme. There is not too much I dislike. I guess maybe I don't decorate using cute themes (but that really depends on what age group I am decorating for).


----------



## Immortalia (Nov 2, 2009)

Hello guys and ghouls!!!!  This is SO exciting.........

We do an outdoor haunt, it is a haunted cemetary theme with a pumpkin Patch that I threw together last year to accomodate my husbands latest costume (animatronic pumpkin head mask from Spirit) Although I have a few more modern props, I really do love the more gothic/victorian look and would love to be able to incorporate more into my haunt from that "era". I've also just been inspired to change it up a bit this year and make it into a more Nightmare Before Christmas Theme!!!!  I think those would meld well together....

Likes:

Posable skellies
Tombstones
Coffins
Ground-breakers of any kind
Pumpkins
Lanterns
Skulls (preferably corpsed since I still haven't made one)
Creepy lighted items that belong in a graveyard 
Signage
Nightmare Before Christmas type props of any kind for outdoor haunt
An un-cheesy Ghost to haunt my tree
Anything that has that little something extra, movement, sound, lighting....but not cheesy! And I don't mean muenster! 

Wish List that I know probably isn't feasible, but I thought I'd throw it out there anyways: Cemetary entrance of some sort, fencing, a nice sign to put out ahead of Halloween to let trick-or-treaters know about the haunt from the main road.

Dislikes:

Glitter
Clowns....unless they are deranged and CREEPY
Cutsey stuff
Anything inflatable
Zombie Babies.....that's just wrong on too many levels! LOL


----------



## trentsketch (Aug 4, 2009)

I put an expanded description in the sign-up thread already so one more time walking through the haunt can't hurt.

I run a yard haunt on a large piece of property and do a new theme every year. This year, it's a haunted night club/concert venue. The front half of the hall is the performance venue, complete with stage, DJ, and bar. The back half is the green room with all sorts of creepy decorations.

The inspiration is threefold and can be attributed to a close friend. She sent me this awesome music video right after Halloween last year and I flipped for it. It's Kyary Pamyu Pamyu's Fashion Monster. The color scheme--black, red, white, and metallic in bold patterns--hit me right. I normally do purple/orange/green and want to shake it up with something more graphic. The steampunk meets gurokawaii (creepy cute, Kyary is the movement's icon, think bloody schoolgirls on public transportation and hats made out of garbage) aesthetic really works for me. The monster/band design is perfect and I've been sculpting away to put my own spin on some of the makeup designs. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GivkxpAVVC4

Invader Invader also has some cool ideas I'm going to play with, but I'm building through the lens of Fashion Monster: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jcIOg_m-bp4

Sharon Needles put out a video for This Club is a Haunted House that actually hit the same color scheme but went a bit darker. I'm pulling a lot of inspiration for the costuming and makeup from the video. I also really like the lighting scheme. Video set to play after the NSFW language is over. http://youtu.be/YHgmcvyVoAA?t=1m55s

The third major video is a little older but rounds out the quirky haunt theme nicely. It's Disco's Undead from Tammie Brown. It's got some great blacklight makeup and, again, that blend of metallics with black and white. The set dressing is strong and I like some of the horror gags in the video. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0Z5XU4npKU&feature=youtu.be

I'm looking for smaller props to help flesh out the large scale of the haunt. I'm talking accessories for the characters (hats, bags, jewelry, etc.) and set dressing for the green room (creepy Halloween stuff like candles, bugs, strange plants, picture frames, etc.). The stage is going to have a lot of traditional haunting supplies involved (creepy cloth, critters, bugs, webbing, etc.). 

I'm really open to ideas that can fit the theme and aesthetic with one condition: I run a gore-free haunt. It's creepy more than scary and not dripping in blood and guts. I design with a dry sense of humor and approach a haunt like an art installation. I like having something the parents and the ToTs can sink their teeth into and linger in during their quest for candy.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Cool, everyone is so creative. Love seeing how everyone morphs Halloween to fit their personalities.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

have had a couple more signups that need to post here!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

I just want to warn you folks that signed up for the Secret Reaper contest...if I get your name...I am giving you something beautifully glittered....just because....I think although you may hate it now....you will grow to love it....
....you must trust me on this one......
....or.....
...I may not.......uhm...I am a loose cannon.....
....you just never know where I am coming from.....beware....little victims.......beware....................
(even if I am not your Secret Reaper...I may send you something glittered....just on principal........)


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

put in more on my list time is almost here want my reaper to have some good information on me hehe makes it a lot easier on them when creating your goodies


----------



## sikntwizted (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm really not sure I care if I get a stick. I'm more worried about what I'm giving!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

sikntwizted said:


> I'm really not sure I care if I get a stick. I'm more worried about what I'm giving!


well when you get a victim and you have a list it is a lot easier on the reaper if they have some sort of idea considering they care what they send too and are giving


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

for sure, the more detailed the list,, the easier it is on your reaper,, and a better chance of getting something you can really use!!


----------



## mayleth (Jun 29, 2012)

I have a small dog... so I have a strong preference for non-toxic stuff if it's gonna be on or near the ground.

I decorate my family room, kitchen and patio for my Halloween party. So I use both indoor and outdoor props/decor.

I plan to do a lost-temple theme either this year or next year. If you think Indiana Jones Raiders of the Lost Ark intro, or Tomb Raider you'd be spot on. So jungle, spiders, snakes, lost-treasures, spears, bow & arrows, vines, decaying stone etc.

I am also very excited by any kind of Halloween-themed hosting supplies (decorative serving dishes/utensils, dish towels, etc...).

My patio lighting could use some work.

Likes: Disney, Spider, Vampire, Werewolf, Pirate, Alice in Wonderland, witches, haunted-mansion, lanterns, apothecary bottles/jars, Harry Potter, Nightmare Before Christmas, tombstones, pumpkins, sea-monsters - especially squid/octopus, cute, elegant/classy, ancient, fantasy, King Arthur, Shakespeare, candles, owls, cats, gothic, gargoyles

Dislikes: Demonic, Hellish, Slaughter House, Ultra-gory, evil-dolls, evil clowns, torture, slasher movie stuff, psychotic stuff, 
Not interested in (but maybe someday): Zombie, Biohazard, Apocalyptic, worms & other gross things, steampunk/victorian, lenticulars, door knocker stuff, spiderwebbing (got more than I can use already), alien stuff (Indiana Jones 4 never happened), mad scientist/lab, carnival

My pinterest Halloween-in-general link: http://pinterest.com/mayleth42/halloween-ideas/
My pinterest Halloween: Lost Temple link: http://pinterest.com/mayleth42/halloween-lost-temple/


----------



## suzika (Jul 26, 2010)

Pumpkin5 said:


> (even if I am not your Secret Reaper...I may send you something glittered....just on principal........)


I think I'm the only one here that actually likes glitter (sorry folks, can't help it.)


My lists:

Likes: Witches. pumpkins/jackolanterns, traditional vampires, ghosts. I am going for a more upscale indoor Halloween type decor now. I love glitter (I know, I'm the only one.) I also have a roofed porch that I decorate.
I carve many jack-o-lanterns a year and collect any of the carvable foam ones. I am planning on dressing in a Sanderson sister styled witch costume for one of my costumes this year if at all possible. 

I collect Yankee Candle Halloween (all not just Boney Bunch) and fall items.

I also collect various haunted house decorations.

There are various skull items are part of my year-round decor as that is my life. My bathroom is pirate themed, if that tells you anything. 

I also adore Day of the Dead related items.

If you do anything handmade, that is incredible as I have adored all my SR handmade items as I have no skill for it.

Dislikes: Extreme Gore. Clowns. Please do not send anything clown related. I have a severe case of coulrophobia due to evil parents and family who have made it worse over the years. Modern horror movies (other than Trick 'r Treat) are all gore no scare to me.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Almost the only one Suzika. I noticed there aren't many of us either. I love glitter!


----------



## sikntwizted (Oct 26, 2007)

Saki.Girl said:


> well when you get a victim and you have a list it is a lot easier on the reaper if they have some sort of idea considering they care what they send too and are giving


 This is very true. It's just the apprehension of giving something that makes the victim happy overcomes my own happiness. Didn't mean to come off in a bad manor


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

I don't think I've posted yet:

i don't do gore-got terrortots in the house, don't wanna scar them for life
I LOVE glitter 

see how easy I am?


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

sikntwizted said:


> I'm really not sure I care if I get a stick. I'm more worried about what I'm giving!


Take a deep breath. It'll be fine. If you put in the thought and effort to find or make [or both] the best reaper gift that you can for your victim, it will be great. we all recognize effort and thought and we all value it when it is focused on us. Do your best and your victim will be happy because you did it *just* *for* *them*. that doesn't happen a lot in the outside world anymore so it's kind of awesome that over 150 people will be trying to come up with the best **personalized** gifts for other people. I got an empty vodka bottle in mini reaper 2 and I love it as much as the hand made vultures I got in mini reaper 1 because both reapers looked at my likes list and tried to find something perfect for me--and they did. You will, too. don't fall into the trap of comparing what so-and-so sent their victim. We all have different skills, opportunities, etc. some folks here are thrift store/garage sale jedi masters and find the coolest things for cheap. Others are evil genius artists/craftspeople/engineers and make awesome stuff out of recycled cereal boxes and crayons. You are good at something, use it.


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

I just signed up in the knick of time...
So my dislikes first: gory bloody sick stuff.. I like horror movies but don't need any as gifts

Likes: Loves pirates. I need some small details like coins or fake treasure as I am upgrading my treasure scene this year and ship scene.So maybe skulls, lanterns, fake jewels, cheap plastic coins, necklaces. Seashells. I need eyepatches and bandanas. Every year another one of my pirates lose one LOL.
Fake guns or swords. Plastic cheap dont go all out...
Nautical items maybe a seagull or crows not nautical but I like adding them in there from time to time...heck even a little frog maybe.

I also love love love The nightmare before Christmas anything to do with that or edward scissorhands. I just love tim burton..

And lastly I like for the bathroom or kitchen Halloween towels? I saw some at biglots that were vintage skull illustrations that were AWESOME! Or a tablecloth vinyl is fine. I like skulls alot not in a sick way just a weird obsession with skull towels or bat towels or skull tablecloths....
I hope that is enough? 
Really if its halloween it will make me happy.


----------



## TheCostumer (Oct 12, 2008)

Halo reminded me to state that if anyone sends earrings for my "old lady" characters they need be CLIP ON.

I put this on the wrong thread.

Thanks.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

TC


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

Any new likes and dislikes for us to brainstorm over?


----------



## Spinechiller (Mar 25, 2011)

Sorry for the delay, but here is my likes and dislikes.

Likes: Vampires, skulls, witch props/decorations (spell books, witch hats etc.), ghosts, grave stones, table top decor (I.e candle holders, busts, candelabra’s etc.), ground breakers, hanging reapers, cheese cloth, lanterns, I don't mind glitter, Sleepy Hollow type items, creepy portraits, Halloween platters, mummy’s, served heads, and some gore is ok.

Dislikes: Clowns, carnival props/decorations, zombie babies, dolls, oddities, witch craft type stuff, shrunken heads, voodoo type props/decorations, horror movie icons, blow-molds, pirates, inflatables, hospital type items, harvest, apothecary jars overly cutesy, day of the dead type items, aliens, anything overly gory.

Additional details: I'm doing a Whimsical type Halloween theme upstairs and downstairs I'm doing a mad lab type walk through. I’m also doing a haunted Victorian mansion theme for one of my Halloween parties. Outside I do a graveyard type display. Here is a link to my Pinterest boards http://pinterest.com/spinechiller/wh...d-inspiration/. I also do a full graveyard outside and have a covered porch.

Places I enjoy shopping for Halloween: Not sure if this of help but here they are, Winners (like TG Max in the States), Michael’s, Target, Homesense (i.e. like Homegoods in the States) etc.

Thanks again


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Still doing some last minute additions/changes to my list! I hope my reaper checks this list from the thread, because it's a bit different from my list I sent Bethene! I guess that's what happens when you sign up on the very first page...then see a months worth of ideas from other people, lol.


----------



## sookie (Sep 19, 2010)

I should post mine 

Likes: ghosts and vampires, gothic things, I love ghost things for my cemetery outside, and party items, vampires (Dracula, Barnabas Collins, ect) the gothic style, lights for outside or inside, I have a Halloween lighted village that I display each year so figures for that would be perfect too! Jack o lanterns are also in my displays. I like Halloween jewelry too. But I love ghosts.

My favorite show is True Blood so things related to that are good too.


Dislike: I don't like blood and gore for the sake of gore, I prefer more gothic, creepy, eerie

Basically 'creepy, did I just hear a door shut down the hall and why is there now mist in the hallway I think Dracula is awake' lol

Like this:


----------



## Miss Erie (Jul 22, 2013)

YAY YAY YAY!! I just signed up for my first Secret Reap. I can't wait to get my victim and start shopping. I LOVE to shop so here's one more reason to fuel my addiction. Here's my list so far, I'm sure I'll add to it as I think of more things. 

Likes:
Witches, Cauldrons (traditional or Pagan are welcome)
Skulls & skeletons
Ghosts & ghouls
Bats & spiderwebs
Disney's Haunted Mansion and villains The Evil Queen & Maleficent
Gothic and Victorian Style decor
Vintage style Halloween design
Potion bottles, spell books, eye of newt, you get the idea
Classic monsters like the Creature & the Bride of Frankenstein
Hammer films
The Addams Family
Lily Munster
Tombstones, cemetery stuff
Baking items, I bake a lot
Only indoor items, can't decorate outside 
Handmade items are welcome 
My living room is style after the Haunted Mansion; purple walls, damask drapes, lots of candles and Madame Leota stuff so anything related would be cool 

Dislikes:
Clowns! No clowns LOL!
Creepy dolls
Zombies
Pirates
Nothing super gorey (a little horror is fine, just nothing extreme like you'd see in a Saw movie)
Cutesy stuff or super glittery stuff
Dead rats
Ouija stuff

My Pinterest page:
http://Pinterest.com/pixiedusthollow/


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Miss Erie,, glad you could join in the fun!!!!!!


----------



## Miss Erie (Jul 22, 2013)

bethene said:


> Miss Erie,, glad you could join in the fun!!!!!!


Thank you Bethene! I'm seriously so excited for this. It's kind of amazing too, that all these strangers can come together with a shared passion to spread some joy. This is WAY better than Christmas for me!!


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

I hope my reaper reads this thread because I've added a lot more. Been watching this post. Lol.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

somehow, my list disappear....

It has been updated!

*LIKES:*
Vampires
werewolf
Halloween theme-ish jewelry
witches
outdoor props
life-size props
Universal Monsters (sp?)
skulls
grim reapers
Halloween themes nails and makeup
coffins
vampires
potions bottles
haunted houses
really good pictures of haunted graveyards
candles
skeletons 
Gothic
spells books
wands
I am always liking to do Halloween theme cakes and cupcakes and cookies too iffit the themes
tombstones
creepy stuff
ghost/horror stories
horror movies that must have CC/subtitles
dead roses
vampires stories (scary, funny, love)
vampires
jewelry
Halloween cookbooks
Candy
Ghost
Halloweenshoes and purses and T-shirts
Buffy, and Elvira
HalloweenBooks
AnyHalloween theme Kitchen wares
Mr.Pointy (Buffy)
BlackRose
TransylvaniaCastle
Classic Spookiness
used, antique, or thrift store

*
DISLIKES:*
cutesy
Gory
Clowns
grossstuff
 bugs
OuijaBoard
Countrythemes
Satanic


----------



## Minshe (Jul 7, 2011)

I like odd, subtle, more on the sophisticated side decor. Love tarnished silver pieces--especially those that are "decayed" looking. 

Likes
tarnished "silver" pieces of all kinds
black/silver
mercury glass look
old mirror surfaces
ravens
unique thrift store finds/curiosities
gothic
witches
black cats
supplies to make things...beads, cheesecloth, lace trims, etc
vintage clothing, wedding dresses, I love costuming for people and skeletons
witch hats to decorate--would love to have a top hat--but have never been able to find one I could afford--just thought I'd throw that out there on the odd chance someone finds one...(it is a "wish" list right 
candle sticks--I like to paint them and use them as display stands--all different sizes
love homemade items
candles battery or real-- Halloween scents

Dislikes
Gore
cute
country

I am sure I would love most anything anyone sent--just because it is so fun to receive a surprise gift and to think that someone went to all the trouble of finding and sending things!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

ScaredyKat said:


> I hope my reaper reads this thread because I've added a lot more. Been watching this post. Lol.


Oh I so agree. Have updated it a good ten times!


----------



## Immortalia (Nov 2, 2009)

LOL Glad to see that I'm not the only one.....


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

Time's running out! Anyone else need to add theirs or do an edit?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Ophelia said:


> Time's running out! Anyone else need to add theirs or do an edit?


I think I have pretty much done my final editing...I've changed my list about a dozen times and also added many things to my SR Ideas Album! I'm going to try to resist changing mine anymore, since I may have a Reaper by now and I don't want to confuse them!!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

I can't find my victim!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> I can't find my victim!


Hmmm, did you double check? Maybe they are one of the ones who never posted here...did you at least get a list in your PM from Bethene?


----------



## Paulaween (Apr 16, 2011)

Likes 
Homemade items are always welcome. 
Candelabras 
Old candle holders
vases
PVC candles
Gargoyles
Crows/ravens
Mummys
Spell books.
Old cool creepy books
We are doing a mad lab scene and I do not have a lot of stuff for it. Weird contaptiony things would be great. I have some glass bottles and a few misc gages. But need to bulk up this area
Also won a coffin at GLFF this year so we could use funeral type things as we are setting up our party as tho it is a funeral.
We do have a cemetery in front yard. But I am pretty set there. Unless its homemade or You just know I have to have it…
Like cool shot glasses..or anything bar wear or serving related. Our kitchen is turned into an overgrown jungle room 
And we just remodeled our bathroom and have purchased a Zombie Pin up girl shower curtain. And that’s all I have
Gothic décor
Anything that is homemade is loved. Love one of a kind pieces. 
Thrift store flea market finds are okay
Dislikes
Don’t need any dollar store tombstones. Have lots. We have a dollar tree near us. So I usually fill things in with their merchandise. 
Some gore is okay, but really prefer things that are suggestively creepy as opposed to out and out gore or blood. 
Not a fan of cutesy and glittery things
No clowns, aliens
Dont do pirates, like the stuff just don’t have any use for it
inflatables
makeup
movies and music
No stuffed animals..


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

I keep losing this thread...


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

I cant find my person..I think I need another one...


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

yep..re-do..can't find them..


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

I can't even find them on the forum..wow..lol


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

I have a ghost victim...


----------



## Immortalia (Nov 2, 2009)

Kell, check your PM....


----------



## Immortalia (Nov 2, 2009)

O-kay, my bed is calling my name...... Have a good one all. I can't wait to start creating some fabulous gifts for my Victim tomorrow!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Immortalia said:


> O-kay, my bed is calling my name...... Have a good one all. I can't wait to start creating some fabulous gifts for my Victim tomorrow!


I checked to late..you could'nt see me cause you were asleep!


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

Okay folks! If you haven't posted your likes/dislikes here yet, now is the time to do it! The wonderful *Bethene* has started handing out victims, let's make sure you've given your reaper a place to begin stalking!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Ophelia said:


> Okay folks! If you haven't posted your likes/dislikes here yet, now is the time to do it! The wonderful *Bethene* has started handing out victims, let's make sure you've given your reaper a place to begin stalking!



 Yes, PLEASE! A list would be helpful.....you don't want to be stuck with a bunch of glittered skulls and pumpkins, now do you?


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

I third that motion. PLEASE, Help a reaper out!


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

To my reaper, feel free to browse around my albums here on HF to gather insight on my tastes. I also have a Pinterest account that could give you some insight on me, as well a facebook account. Here are links to those: Happy reaping! (To any other haunter, feel free to connect with me on facebook.)

http://pinterest.com/thegigglefairy
https://www.facebook.com/TheGiggleFairy


I'm an oddball and I love myself!  I'm not hard to please in the least. Here are a few of the things I like:

Spell Books - any type, any size. I actually have ZERO spell books.
Potion Bottles/Jars - again, any size, any contents.
Costumes & Accessories - to wear, for my costume trunk or to build props. I'd love to build a clown and witch prop this year.
Faux Candles - store bought faux, paper towel/toilet paper roll type candles or PVC type. I'm not great at cutting PVC, so even a "starter kit" would be great - cut PVC pipe in different lengths to get me started would be cool. I can finish the product myself. I don't mind at all. 
Halloween Tree Ornaments - my tree is 6'-7'. I don't have a particular theme for my tree. So a menagerie of ornaments albeit store bought or homemade would be fantastic.
Mad Scientists Lab - gadgets, specimens, beakers, test tubes, jacobs ladder, Alien in a jar, anything you'd see in a lab, etc.
I have a Cabinet of Curiosities so anything to go in there - real bones, skulls, bugs, etc. - I've gathered some cool things on nature walks, the beach, flea markets. And a chicken leg or two, lol. I'd love to have an eyeball, a real set of false teeth or partial teeth, old rotary telephone, anything weird, tarot cards, the possibilities there are endless. A two-headed chicken or snake? Hmmm . . . .
I love Victorian/goth/steampunk things. The gadget-ness is cool.
Anything creepily psycho circus or wicked clown themed. I've yet to pull off my Psycho Circus themed entry way and I'd love to do that this year. I'd super duper love to have one of those lit-up "CIRCUS" signs. *sigh*
I prefer gore over cute, but I do like glitter and Vintage.
I'm not really into Freddy, Jason, or movie-themed items, etc., but I would put items on my Halloween tree.


So knock yourself out Reaper and have fun!

Giggle Fairy


P.S. I have a black cat named Esmeralda.


----------



## Jezebelle (Aug 4, 2013)

Likes:
Wearable things; jewelry, hair ornaments, 
Handmade and one of a kind
Artistic things, paintings, ceramic, glassworks, etc.
Medical type curiosities as I have an antique medical display year round
Things with rhinestones
"Haunted mansion" type of decor, dilapidated, creepy, antique looking 
Victorian, Edwardian, Art Noveau things
Space Age 50s things
Spiderwebs
Ravens, crows, vultures
Rats, opossums
Chinese crested dogs
Bats 
Skeletons, skulls, bones on things 
Graveyard
Pirates
Day of the dead
Roses
Hearses 
Yankee candle things
Retro & vintage anything!
Animal bones/skulls 
Cast pewter things
Any halloween fabric/buttons with my interests as I sew 1920s-50s dresses for myself.


I shop at HomeGoods for Halloween, and pine after Pottery Barn & Wlliams Sonoma. I buy oddities at yard sales, estate sales and flea markets. 


Dislikes:
Clowns
Witches
Ghosts
Zombies
Aliens
"Country" type of decor

I don't have a halloween party, but I do decorate my house & rv!!


----------



## Skeletor (Jun 19, 2006)

Likes: We recently just purchased a new home on a farm that includes 17 acres and a barn. The barn is pretty big so I will be turning it into a haunted barn for the coming years. I could use anything to help with the haunted barn including butcher room, zombie room, werewolf room, etc. I build a graveyard every year, so I would love anything dealing with that as well including tombstones, lanterns, zombies, skeletons, etc. Basically scarier the better.

Dislikes: Cute things, Cheesy things, Glittery things. If it is not scary, fit with theme rooms or graveyard, it probably won't get put in. Ha!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Page #1 for me...just in case you are looking for my list, lol.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

um, er... cant seem to find my victim's wishes here.


----------



## deeds0709 (Jun 9, 2013)

Who is your victim HUH? I have no problem sharing my likes. hehe Just kidding


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Bethene, Perhaps when you assign the rest of the victims you can add a note for EVERYONE TO MAKE SURE THEY HAVE ADDED THEIR LIKES & DISLIKES TO THE L/D THREAD. Yes meant for it to be caps.


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

Mine are on page 9 I believe.


----------



## Helena Handbasket (Oct 21, 2012)

I don't know who my victim is.


----------



## deeds0709 (Jun 9, 2013)

Me either! : I am sure it will be soon.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

My likes/dislikes thread is on page six. Any questions, just ask someone else to ask me. I won't pry. I have second sight and if I think about it, I will know....blech...I don't want to know....


----------



## Helena Handbasket (Oct 21, 2012)

Check my signature for my Pinterest Halloween page and a link to my likes/dislikes


----------



## tbishop (Sep 28, 2010)

We are reaper virgins so be gentle. 

Our haunt is in our front yard, which has a “Halloween” fence around our cemetery with tombstones, grave poppers, coffins, a casket, a devil, a grim reaper, and a pumpkin man in it. On our driveway we have a zombie area, crime scene and a funeral scene. Our garage is the vampire lair and also Frankenstein and Dr. Shivers’ lab). We also have tables and shelves set up with different oddities. Our front porch area is Leatherface and we have Michael Myers looking out our front window with a Pepper’s ghost lady in our entryway window. We also have Jason and the Scream character, and of course a witch with her cauldron. As you can see we like variety and do not limit our theme for our haunt. 

Likes: 
Gothic or Vintage
Zombies (but not the zombie babies)
Anything for vampires 
Anything for the grave yard
Any oddities, spell books, or potions
Anything for the mad scientist lab
Like Horror films themes but do not need DVD movies
Like skulls and skeletons – but have lots of them already
One of our purchases for this year is a real casket and so anything for that would be good, (floral wreath or flower spray or something like that)

Dislikes:
No cutesy or Disney
No extreme gore but some blood and guts is ok
No snakes
No pirates
No glitter
No music needed
No fall decorations (leaves or pumpkins)

Hope this helps, but really, we will love anything you send. Let the reap begin.


----------



## deeds0709 (Jun 9, 2013)

Still waiting on my SR Victim too. I can hardly wait so I can find out what they would like!


----------



## whynotgrl666 (Oct 12, 2003)

Updated a tad:- I mostly decorate indoors. Likes: indoor decor .classic horror movies like hammer film era stuff . Dracula. frankenstein. Anything orange and black. I love candles and all fall scented things .Pumpkins and jack o lanterns. mummies! Skulls , skeletons , cats .witches .coffins. Owls .Crows and Ravens!. Tombstones.Grave yards. Cemetery stuff , Pictures or even miniatures of any of these things! book marks! funeral themed stuff. Grim reapers. SCARECROWS ! Masks. Halloweeny, Signs. books, book ends .Bacon. Coffee. , - Dislikes: pirates. Sexy witches , fairies , vampires etc...clowns of any type. No dead /ghoul babies . Monkeys .


----------



## TheCostumer (Oct 12, 2008)

Would like a hand purse and possibly a shawl!



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Need to bump this up so the new REAPERS can add their lists


----------



## deeds0709 (Jun 9, 2013)

Still waiting for my SR I know you are busy Bethany. I just hoped i wasn't overlooked.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

deeds0709 said:


> Still waiting for my SR I know you are busy Bethany. I just hoped i wasn't overlooked.


LOL It is Bethene. I, Bethany, would never take on the task of Reaper Queen Bethene


----------



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

Doing haunted hotel theme this year. Year # 13.................Thanks in advance to the reaper. Hope you have as much fun stalking as I have and do!
Finally found the phone I wanted so that is not needed. My colors are red and black. throwing out some things to help complete the theme. 
Do not need any serving dishes, or jack o lanterns.


LIKES
anything gothic, 
homemade, 
wrought iron, 
fabrics for curtains, 
table cloth in a damask print would be a great addition. 
looking for anything bell hop related , 
a check in desk bell, 
large feathered owl , 
old desk lamp,
old photos, frames
battery flicker candles 

DISLIKES
glitter, gore, cutesy, blow molds


----------



## Reaper_Peeper (Aug 18, 2013)

Maybe my victim posted more likes and dislikes here......hmmm


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

ooh in that case. 
skulls 
ZOMBIES 
Potion bottles 
witchy things 
we are doing a werewolf theme this year outside
we do a halloween Camp trip every year
I love handmade items 
can't really go wrong.
i don't however do clowns, Saw like things.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

bump bump bump


----------



## Gwen_Grimm (Jun 15, 2013)

Saki.Girl said:


> bump bump bump


 In the absence of light, darkness prevails. There are things that go bump in the night. Make no mistake about that. And we are the ones who bump back. 


:B Could not resist.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I sure hope everyone has added their likes & dislikes to this thread.


----------



## Thesmartmama (Aug 9, 2012)

My victim provided a very nice like/dislike summary, and I feel I did my reaper an injustice having not put much detail. So, here it goes:

Likes
Ravens
Crows
Owls
Vintage JOLs and the likes
We do a haunted graveyard, but think creepy not gory; a potion/spells bar, and a big party with kids so any serveware. I love Homegoods but not so much the glitter. I love homemade stuff too!

Dislikes
Clowns, evil clowns, anything particularly horror/gruesome/bloody, I'm not a big fan of cutesy either, and I don't really like Disney


----------



## GraveyardQueen (Jul 9, 2011)

So excited for my first year of reaper!!!
I live in an apartment so no outdoor space but I do have a very long dark skinny hallway I hate and want to make utterly terrifying. 

Not a lot to add to my original list but I came up with a few more!

Likes: classic movie monsters, fairy tales, zombies, gore, psychobilly, retro, vampires, stage makeup, black cats (I have two of my own), Alfred Hitchcock, Edgar Allen Poe, Danny Elfman, rock and roll, anything handmade, anatomical hearts, bats!, tiki, recycle/reuse/thrift, animal print, foreign languages (I speak German), books, ghosts, rats, vegetarian cooking/recipes,incense, pumpkin beer/food, cooking, witches, animal print, Travel/adventure

Dislikes: clowns, twilight, butterflies, moths, worms, leather, tootsie rolls, meat, cutesy, sugar free foods


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2008)

Hi 
I thought I would add my 2 cents 
Likes
I usually order anything from Grandin Road if its not too gory but mostly not too cute either. I love Home Sense/Goods. I love homemade creative as I am not that great at it and always marvel at people who have talent. I like the creepy little dolls spirit came out with this year. I like the ventriloquist theme that has appeared and bought myself an old ventriloquist dummy from a flea market and plan to do a scene around that. I dont do a theme for my Indoor party it has witches zombies frankenstein pumpkins ghosts homemade props martha stewart stuff home goods stuff cheesecloth candles mirrors hallmark all thrown into a bunch of scenes just in good taste and not too gory.

Dislikes
Guts and Gore
Dollar store
scary clowns
paper decorations


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

*lurk *lurk *lurk


----------



## Killamira (Oct 14, 2009)

Oh well heeeelllo there! I felt you lurking, hiding in the dark being all spooky and such! I am not too picky but I will jot a few likes dislikes on here. I will come back and edit if need be. First off

Dislikes:
Clowns
Disney 
Babies
clowns
Taxidermy  
did I say clowns? really not joking
Extreme gore (body parts, blood drenched items, etc.)


Now to the good stuff! 
Likes :
ghouls
bottles
Potion bottles
oddities
skeletons
Skulls
Monsters 
Owls!
Cats
Halloween kitchen stuff 
Gothic 
Folklore
fabric
lighting
And Homemade items & used items are very much loved!!! 

We are doing a twisted Wonderland haunt and party this year so pretty much anything black and white checkered and/or red blk white.


----------



## kingcoop80 (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi guys first time Signing up this year. Cant wait. We usually just do the card exchange but for the last 4 years i have always said i wanted to secrete reap . Here we go. Likes. Michel Myers, Sam from Trick R Treat, ghosts, witches, werwolf's, Black and orange , Vintage anything , halloween folk art, dark and gloomy, scary scarecrows, Great Pumpkin Charlie brown, Nightmare Before Christmas,vampires , classic monsters, Skeletons, scary, Horror, midnight Syndicate, haunted Houses .................. Dislikes. Cute, Disney, Glitter, Food or Drink, candy , Zombies, purple,


----------



## SweetnScary (Apr 4, 2011)

I haven't been on in forever! Here's my list...
LIKES: 
* Scary props! I love monsters/ghouls/ghosts/reapers/skeletons/vampires/zombies/witches etc. 
* Bloody mess! Gory props/ fake blood is always a great thing to jazz props up a bit
*Home made/ 2nd hand items. Love them. 
* Candles
*LED lights/candles/ rocks/ little things to hide in bigger things
*orange or red string lights
* Vintage props
*Pumpkins
*Scene Setters (prefer ones with a simple rock looking theme to it)

DISLIKES:
*dolls
*clowns
*aliens
*Movie props


DO NOT NEED: 
*witch house stuff

Our Haunt for this years Adult Party is going to be "9 Gates of Hell"... Inside and outside haunt. 

The Kids party theme is simply: Party till your brain falls out (ages 4-14)


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Bethany said:


> I sure hope everyone has added their likes & dislikes to this thread.


 Unfortunately Bethany....the answer is....no......


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

I KNOW!! I have been stalk stalking stalking my victim and no posts!!!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Pumpkin5 said:


> Unfortunately Bethany....the answer is....no......


Where is the DISLIKE button?? 
I know you didn't get me then.


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Sounds like there are several people who are having the same problem (victims with no posts, likes or dislikes).
This makes it VERY Difficult to make your reap "special". So all you victims that have not posted get off your duffs and do so. Time is running out.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Perhaps the next Reap you don't get a victim until you've posted your likes & dislikes in the appropriate thread? Just a thought.


----------



## Immortalia (Nov 2, 2009)

All I know is I am very thankful that Bethene was able to drop my victims Likes and Dislikes list into my SR notice. I guess if she didn't do that for you, then she couldn't find thier list either. I agree that they shouldn't be able to participate without following the rules, it's irritating. 



LadySherry said:


> Sounds like there are several people who are having the same problem (victims with no posts, likes or dislikes).
> This makes it VERY Difficult to make your reap "special". So all you victims that have not posted get off your duffs and do so. Time is running out.


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

My victim has a nice list of likes and dislikes but there are several out there struggling to find their victims. I was trying to help another reaper and their victim has no friends listed and no posts. It very hard to do a reap with limited info. I have been lucky with all my victims that they are active on the forum.
Now I am going back to stalking a few more peeps just to make them uneasy. muahahahaha


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Sorry guys...I just like to whine and complain. Bethene did include some likes and dislikes in my Victim PM....I wanted more...but what I have is sufficient.... I will stop complaining and start reaping... That is after all what this is about, right? Spreading Halloween cheer? (or is it Halloween anguish? I always get those two confused.....)


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

From what I understand Pumpkin, there are several who have zip, zero, nada in the likes & dislikes thread. I don't know that their situations have changed or not.


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

sending out a teaser gift this weekend a tiny baby gift... OOH I am so excited!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

EVERYONE may want to remove their LOCATION from their profile until after the Reap is over. With telling that you are sending out teasers, they will know who their reapers are. Just a thought.


----------



## Arlita (Aug 20, 2009)

I have not put my likes/dislikes on this thread because I included it with my info that I sent to Bethene in a private message. And besides I can't even remember what I put on the list, when I got my victim their likes/dislikes was included in the message. If my Reaper needs my list please contact Bethene.


----------



## Immortalia (Nov 2, 2009)

Ummm, not to call anyone out (ELH) but you should definitely consider removing your location for better Secret....Secret Reaper Secrecy!


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

O-o-o-kay, I think we all need to take a bit of a breather here.

There are over 170 people participating this year. There are a number of us sending out teasers, and although the location on our profiles may give it away, odds are it may not, also. As has been mentioned, some of use send our teaser to family or friends out of the area. Also, who is to say that the location on our profile is accurate? 

I know how frustrating it is to not have a long, detailed likes/dislikes list. That's why I expanded my own over the last couple of years. My poor reaper, the first year, was given something along the lines of, "I like Halloween." Know that, for some, it truly does not matter what you give, they appreciate all effort. For others, they may not want to sound greedy, and keep their lists short(as I did). However, having also been on the receiving end of a vague list, I also know that it is very stressful to feel like you are going to disappoint them.

No one is trying to be offensive! It's just the stress talking. We all want to give our victim the best gift we can. For those that are truly struggling, try asking *Bethene* if she could send a PM to your victim for clarification. It may work, it may not. Just do the best you can and try not to hold your breath once it's sent!

Love, peace, and pumpkins to you all!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Well said. I second Ophelia's response. Especially the Love Peace and Pumpkins part


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Arlita said:


> I have not put my likes/dislikes on this thread because I included it with my info that I sent to Bethene in a private message. And besides I can't even remember what I put on the list, when I got my victim their likes/dislikes was included in the message. If my Reaper needs my list please contact Bethene.


I went through this thread a lot before I got my victim...pre-stalking you could say...I thought I saw your list on here. I double checked just now, isn't your list on page 19?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

We're all just here to have fun!! If you don't have any form of list for your victim, just try to make up a box of different types of things to make sure you hit several different Halloween styles. Like I said before, maybe stay away from extreme gore or super cute stuff to be safe...stay in the middle ground of Halloween spookiness. It's not life or death...it's all just for fun and the love of Halloween and getting into the Halloween spirit. Be happy everyone and enjoy making and finding awesome gifts for your victim. 
 (Just another helpful thought...if you have absolutely nothing to go by and want to make at least one item specific to your victim, use their Avatar! If you can paint or draw, add it to a neat Halloween sign, wall hanging, spooky picture frame, wooden box, tray, ect. (depending on what their avatar is...if it's a photo of them, put it in a spooky frame, if it's a neat print of some sort, put it on wood...you get the idea!) If you can't draw or paint, print it out and use some kind of decoupage/Mod Podge glue technique on an item...that way they have at least one small item that says you worked hard to give them a special, personal item! Again, just a thought to help you out!)


----------



## badgirl (May 4, 2008)

I am grateful that at least I have something to go on, but it has been difficult with victims who have 2 posts over 4 years for example.....doesn't give you a whole lot to go on, and yes Pumpkin5, it can be really frustrating  


Bethany said:


> From what I understand Pumpkin, there are several who have zip, zero, nada in the likes & dislikes thread. I don't know that their situations have changed or not.


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

Bump..

PS Reaper..If you so happen to be making/or made a homemade gift and nervous i won't like it..don't be..i shall treasure any homemade gift that you took the time and thought to create!


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

WitchyKitty said:


> We're all just here to have fun!! If you don't have any form of list for your victim, just try to make up a box of different types of things to make sure you hit several different Halloween styles. Like I said before, maybe stay away from extreme gore or super cute stuff to be safe...stay in the middle ground of Halloween spookiness. It's not life or death...it's all just for fun and the love of Halloween and getting into the Halloween spirit. Be happy everyone and enjoy making and finding awesome gifts for your victim.
> (Just another helpful thought...if you have absolutely nothing to go by and want to make at least one item specific to your victim, use their Avatar! If you can paint or draw, add it to a neat Halloween sign, wall hanging, spooky picture frame, wooden box, tray, ect. (depending on what their avatar is...if it's a photo of them, put it in a spooky frame, if it's a neat print of some sort, put it on wood...you get the idea!) If you can't draw or paint, print it out and use some kind of decoupage/Mod Podge glue technique on an item...that way they have at least one small item that says you worked hard to give them a special, personal item! Again, just a thought to help you out!)


well said..this helps me!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Well my "victim" is partial to blood, gore and vampires....kind of singles things out for me. Thanks to Bethene for giving me the heads up....not sure if vampire lovers stay in their coffins all day...but a Likes/Dislikes thread would be awesome...but don't worry...for all his gifts I have sprinkled them liberally with holy water....serves the victim right for not being more forthcoming....
...dang it..................
Will I get kicked off the forum now for the holy water thing?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Pumpkin5 said:


> Well my "victim" is partial to blood, gore and vampires....kind of singles things out for me. Thanks to Bethene for giving me the heads up....not sure if vampire lovers stay in their coffins all day...but a Likes/Dislikes thread would be awesome...but don't worry...for all his gifts I have sprinkled them liberally with holy water....serves the victim right for not being more forthcoming....
> ...dang it..................
> Will I get kicked off the forum now for the holy water thing?


Lol...if you aren't careful, you will give yourself away to your victim!! You are posting a lot of facts, lol.


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

I remember the first year I was reaped. I wasn't too great at posting pictures because I was new to the forum and I don't think I fully understood the reaper. So don't take it too personally if your victim isn't shouting from the roof tops about your gift. If you are my reaper rest assured I'll be happy no matter you send me. I tried to be helpful with my likes and dislikes but you can always PM if you need specifics  heehee


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Well I believe I posted more than just liking blood & gore & vampires.   
The DT has a variety of things for the gore.  I'll love whatever you send me Pumpkin.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Halloeve55 said:


> well said..this helps me!



 Give 'em glitter and lots of pretty, sparkly stuff....that seems to be the general "LOVE" of everyone......


----------



## Teresa M (Aug 11, 2011)

I needed to double check something in here and had to go through ten pages before I found the thread, so I am giving it a BUMP! I hope that this doesn't make it confusing for SR 2 people.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Likes-anything halloween. I'm really that easy.

Yard haunt theme is The Nightmare Before Xmas

Happy Reaping


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

rockplayson said:


> Likes-anything halloween. I'm really that easy.
> 
> Yard haunt theme is The Nightmare Before Xmas
> 
> Happy Reaping


Are you joining Reaper 2? If so, you need to post in the Likes & Dislikes Reaper 2 thread and make sure you sign up in the Official Reaper 2 thread, read rules & send Bethene your information if you still choose to join.


----------



## ccj (Jul 15, 2012)

My first Secret Reaper---YAH!
I am new to the site but have spent lots of time checking out the different forums and posts here and wow such a creative group of people. 

Each year, I do a haunt for the neighborhood kids out of our home...the first year, I decorated our front yard and one stall in our garage and have never had so much fun. So the next year I did the front yard and the full 3 car garage and third year the haunt grew to our full 3 car garage and front part of our home and this year plan to do the full 3 car garage and entire first level of our home since we have had so much fun with the neighborhood kids and gotten such fun feedback. 
As far as likes and dislikes --- I love anything Halloween but guess if I had to pick dislikes; it would be gore, ouija boards and pirates. 
As for Likes: love skeletons, witches, ghosts, basically everything Halloween for decorating indoors and out.
Oh...and I can't wait to have my first "victim"!!!


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

You will have so much fun.  This was my first year participating in SR too. (I am still waiting to receive my gift, but my victim received theirs on the 12th. I got the shipping deadline confused so I shipped wayyyy early )


ccj said:


> My first Secret Reaper---YAH!
> I am new to the site but have spent lots of time checking out the different forums and posts here and wow such a creative group of people.
> 
> Each year, I do a haunt for the neighborhood kids out of our home...the first year, I decorated our front yard and one stall in our garage and have never had so much fun. So the next year I did the front yard and the full 3 car garage and third year the haunt grew to our full 3 car garage and front part of our home and this year plan to do the full 3 car garage and entire first level of our home since we have had so much fun with the neighborhood kids and gotten such fun feedback.
> ...


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/129195-official-secret-reaper-2-2013-sign-up-discussion-thread-7.html#post1523034

few more days left if you are interested in round 2


----------

